# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εκτροφή πύρουλας και αμφισβήτισή της

## Δημητρης10

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201456254115215" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>
<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201456211554151" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>
<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201456182993437" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>

Εχω τρια βιντεακια εδω με εκτροφη πυρρουλας και φλωρου αλλα δεν φαινονται μαλλον...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201456254115215" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>
> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201456211554151" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>
> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201456182993437" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>
> 
> Εχω τρια βιντεακια εδω με εκτροφη πυρρουλας και φλωρου αλλα δεν φαινονται μαλλον...


γεια σου ραμσαρ μεγαλοεκτροφεα. ωραιες γαμπες.............. :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## Efthimis98

Όσοι έχουν facebook μπορούν να τα δουν ... αλλά βασικά έτσι όπως τα έκανα ίσως να μπορούν και οι άλλοι!!!!
Πολύ όμορφοι νεοσσοί!!!  :Happy: 

1) https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01456254115215
2) https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01456211554151
3) https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01456182993437

----------


## Δημητρης10

Ευχαριστω φιλε Ευθυμη που τα τροποποιησες και ευχαριστω οσους φιλους  ειπανε καλα λογια, τωρα εχουνε πεταξει φυσικα αυτοι οι νεοσσοι εχουν  γινει κανονικα πουλια πλεον απο αποψη αναπτυξης. Τα φλωρια ηταν τα πρωτα  που κλαρωσανε γιατι ηταν μεγαλυτερα και τα δυο μεταλλαγμενα ειναι  τελικα και οι πυρρουλες μεγαλωσανε και πεταξανε απο τις φωλιες  επισης..Τωρα ειμαστε στην επομενη γεννα πλεον..Συντομα θα ανεβασω και  βιντεακι ή φωτογραφιες απο τα τρια ζευγαρια καρδερινες που εχω οπου ολα  εχουν ειτε αυγα ειτε νεοσους...Ξαναβαζω και τα βιντεακια μιας που εβαλα  και μερικες επεξηγησεις για την πορεια τους..Οδυσσεα σε αφηνω στην κριση  των δαχειριστων σε περιπτωση που εχεις ειρωνικο υφος να διευκρινιστει  και να γινουνε οι_ καταλληλες_ ενεργειες...Καλη συνεχεια της αναπαραγωγης των ιθαγενων σε ολους σας...
1) https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01456254115215
2) https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01456211554151
3) https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01456182993437

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ και μπραβο για τις επιτυχιες σου .Αλλα μπορεις να μου διευκρινισεις (λογω οτι η εκτροφη πυρουλας στην ελλαδα ειναι σπανιοτατη ) οι γεννητορες σου αν ειναι πουλια που εχεις βγαλει εσυ και με τι γονεις ή τους εχεις εισαγει; και με τι στοιχεια εκτροφεα ελληνα ή ξενου;

----------


## οδυσσέας

περιμενουμε με ανυπομονησία να μας πεις το μυστικο της επιτυχιας σου. η θυληκη πυρουλα γιατι δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι? τα γαρδελια να πω εγω απο τωρα οτι ειναι πενταδες........εισαι τεραστιος

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> περιμενουμε με ανυπομονησία να μας πεις το μυστικο της επιτυχιας σου. η θυληκη πυρουλα γιατι δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι? τα γαρδελια να πω εγω απο τωρα οτι ειναι πενταδες........εισαι τεραστιος


Δεν πρεπει να βαζουμε ξενο σωμα Κωστα στα ποδαρακια των ιθαγενων....!Δεν το ηξερες??

----------


## οδυσσέας

που που τι επαθα....δεν το ηξερα βρε φιλε.

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να περιμενουμε το Δημητρη και να μην εχουμε περαιτερω σχολια !

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Συγνωμη Δημητρη που θα το πω, αλλα τι περιμενεις να ακουσεις?Οτι η πυρουλα του Ολυμπου ειναι εκτροφης?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγώ πάντως το ζυγούρι που εκτρέφω είναι δακτυλιδωμένο.

 :sad:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> .........Οτι η πυρουλα του Ολυμπου ειναι εκτροφης?


αν ειναι λεει???????? και τα αηδονια και οι χοντρομυτες...........δεν περιμενα να σε βρω αδιαβαστο σε αυτο το θεμα.
 θα μαθουμε πολλα απο εναν τσαμπιον του ειδους στις φωλιες.........στην τεραστια κλουβα........που εφτιαξε ο δημιουργος
ραμσαρ...........εισαι τεραστιος .............

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μόλις έκανα ταμείο...στο μαγαζί.

Μου περισεύοιυν κάτι παλιο-ευρώπουλα .

Παιρνω το προσωπικό....τα πιτσιρίκια (κρυφα απο τη γυναίκα)....και πάω για ζυγούρι γιατί με νευριάσατε.

Οποιος μένει κοντά ξέρει που θα είμαι.....(κερνάω)

Εφυγααααα

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ εδω δινουμε ευκαιρια στον καθενα να πει αυτο που θελει ,ειτε να στηριξει κατι με επιχειρηματα ,ειτε να ζητησει μια συγνωμη για οτι δεν στηριζεται .Ο Δημητρης μπορει να ειναι γνωστος σε καποιους απο μας ,αλλα οχι εδω .Θελω να ακουσω την αντρικεια απαντηση του

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> αν ειναι λεει???????? και τα αηδονια και οι χοντρομυτες...........δεν περιμενα να σε βρω αδιαβαστο σε αυτο το θεμα.
>  θα μαθουμε πολλα απο εναν τσαμπιον του ειδους στις φωλιες.........στην τεραστια κλουβα........που εφτιαξε ο δημιουργος
> ραμσαρ...........εισαι τεραστιος .............


Ξερω Κωστα! Απλα αηδιαζω με αυτα που γινονται.....Εξαφανιζονται σιγα σιγα και τα αηδονια απο τις ρεμματιες!Τι να πεις...?
Η παιδεια μας ειναι τετοια δυστυχως.

----------


## jk21

η παιδεια παιδια εδω αλλαζει στο θεμα που λετε ! το thread αυτο που ανοιξε αν θυμαμαι ο Βασιλης (θα παω μετα 1η σελιδα να δω ) και καποια αλλα θεματα που εχουν ανοιχτει στην ενοτητα των ιθαγενων  ,για μενα ειναι η απαρχη αλλαγων στην ορνιθοκουλτουρα του τοπου .Μπορει να δειχνει ονειροπολο ,μπορει να δειχνει αλαζονικο ισως ,αλλα ειναι η πραγματικοτητα !

----------


## jk21

οχι ο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ το ανοιξε !!! ο ΒΑΣΙΛΗς ειχε ανοιξει αντιστοιχο στα καναρινια ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Jk ειναι η δευτερη φορα που με λες Βασιλη.............το επομενο αγορι που θα κανω θα το βαλω Βασιλη και θα εισαι κουμπαρος :Happy0196: 

*Γιαννη τι ειναι η παιδεια?????????? :Rolleye0012:   :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

ειστε και οι δυο οταν ειστε στα κεφια σας << εξω καρδια >> , για αυτο σας μπερδευω ! και λατρευεται και οι δυο τα γαρδελια !!!!

----------


## Δημητρης10

Με αηδιαζει απιστευτα το γεγονος οτι καποιοι οτι και να δουνε κανουν οτι  δεν συγκινουνται, παραμονο θελουνε να τους χρυσωνουνε το χαπι και να  τους λενε μπραβο εισαι θεος ακομα και αν βγαζουνε πουλακια της σειρας  πχ. μειτζορ τα οποια εχουν πανω κατω τον ιδιο βαθμο εκτροφικης δυσκολιας  με τα καναρια ενω οι ιδιοι οταν δουνε κατι πολυ πιο δυσκολο οχι κατα τα  δικα μου λεγομενα αλλα ολων των μεγαλων ευρωπαιων εκτροφεων ιθαγενων  σφυρανε αδιαφορα και κοιτανε νε πεταξουνε εξυπναδες τυπου ειναι  δαχτυλιδωμενο...????....Λοιπον οση χολη και να βγαζετε καποιοι τα πουλια  στο βιντεο ειναι ολα δαχτυλιδωμενα δικης μου εκτροφης με μπλε  δαχτυλιδια προπερσινα και που προφανως ειναι δαχτυλιδωμενα στο αριστερο  ποδι και εδω που τα λεμε ετσι οπως καθονται ουτε το δεξι δεν φαινεται  καλα καλα.. Δεν εχετε δει καν δηλαδη το ενα ποδι και σπευδεται να  προεξοφλησετε οτι το πουλι ειναι πιασμενο ή αδαχτυλιδωτο τι να  πω....????Ασε τον τρελο στην τρελα του και την μιζερια του,να ταν η  ζηλια ψωρα λενε οι παλιοι.....Και μην το συνεχισετε γιατι θα σπευσω να  βγαλω καινουργια βιντεακια με τα δαχτυλιδια των πουλιων...Οταν δεν  ξερετε να μην μιλατε οχι μονο απεναντι σε μενα σε οποιονδηποτε ενταξει  Γιαννακη???Και να ερθετε στις εκθεσεις του χρονου να δειτε απο κοντα τις  πυρρουλες μου και να τα πουμε......Το βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα γινεται στην  λαμια το φθινοπωρο στην εδρα μου ελα λοιπον Γιαννακη να δεις αν εχουνε  δαχτυλιδια και να τα πουμε....Δημητρη Τζικαπα ολα τα ιθαγενη εκτροφης  καπου καπως καποτε ακομα και τα καναρια απο την φυση προερχονται περιτο  να στο πω το γνωριζεις πολυ καλα ειχα κανει καποτε μια προσπαθεια μετα  κοπων και βασανων η οποια απεδωσε καρπους με τεραστια δυσκολια και τωρα  προχωραω με σαφως πιο ευκολα διαχειρισιμα πουλια εκτροφης μου αλλα  ευτυχως ηρθα και σε επαφη με μερικους ακομα πρωτοπορους τους ειδους και  δυνατους εκτροφεις (και με διακρησεις) ωστε να εχω διαφορετικες γραμμες ελληνικης πυρρουλας  εκτροφης...Η προσπαθεια ειναι χρονων δεν ειναι χθεσινη εχει αποδωσει και η ελληνικη πυρρουλα εκτροφης ειναι γεγονος οποιος θελει μενει εξω απο την προσπαθεια...Τα πουλια λοιπον ειναι εκτροφης το λυσαμε αυτο,οσον αφορα το γραφειοκρατικο κομματι  φυσικα και θα κινηθω ωστε να ολοκληρωθει και αυτο δεν ξερω με πιο τροπο  λογικα εσυ Δημητρη ή οποιοι αχολουνται με εκθεσεις και στο εξωτερικο  κατι θα ξερουν για το πως γινεται αυτο...Οσον αφορα κατι για αηδονια  τωρα ή χοντρομυτες που ακουστηκε φετος εχω καρδερινες τις οποιες εκτρεφω  μεταλλαγμενες,φλωρια αρχεγονα και μεταλλαγμενα ολα εκτροφης πυρρουλες  και καναρινια...Δεν εχω ουτε αηδονια ουτε χοντρομυτες ουτες χρυσαετους  γιατι μονο αυτο ξεχασε καποιος...Οτι ειχα κανει μια προσπαθεια πριν  χρονια να ζευγαρωσω αηδονια ειναι γεγονος..Σαφεστατος και προφανης ο  στοχος ομως και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι σε εναν Βελγο που κανει  εκτροφη αηδονιου τον κοιτανε οι ελληνες σαν θεο και λενε πω αυτοι ειναι  πολοι μπροστα οι ευρωπαιοι ενω εναν ελληνα ακομα και μετα απο χρονια του  το κοπανε σαν αρνητικο?Αρκετα με τις θεωριες δεν ειμαστε ολοι ασχετοι  με καποια θεματα και ο κοινος μας στοχος ειναι η εκτροφη ιθαγενων αυτο  κανω αυτο θελω να πιστευω οτι κανετε και εσεις και πραγματικα δεν  προκειται να συνεχισω ανουσιους διαξυφισμουςοσο και αν καπιοι με  προκαλουνε οταν με το καλο παρετε καποιο τσαμπιον σε πραγματικα δυσκολο  εκτροφικα ειδος τοτε θα ερθω να τα πουμε και να πιουμε καφεδακι...Μεσα  σε αυτο το φορουμ μου ζητηθηκε να μπω ωστε να βοηθησω με τις γνωσεις μου  τα υπολοιπα μελη που θελουνε να κανουνε εκτροφη πυρρουλας φλωρου  καρδερινες και διαφορων ιθαγενων οχι για να τσακωνομαι και να ψαχνω να  βρω ποιος την εχει μεγαλυτερη..

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη εδω δεν μας ενδιαφερει πρωτιστα αν εβγαλες πυρουλες εκτροφης (εγω δεν προκειται να σε αμφισβητησω και μπραβο σου για το τελικο αποτελεσμα  ) αλλα το πως προηλθαν οι γεννητορες και εκει δεν με καλυπτει καθολου το οπως και τα καναρια καποτε απο τη φυση προηλθαν 

σε ρωταω λοιπον ευθεως : οι γεννητορες ηταν πουλια εκτροφης ή πουλια απο τη φυση και πιθανον απο φωλια;  τα αηδονια που ανεφερες οτι ειχες προσπαθησει να κανεις εκτροφη παλιοτερα πως βρεθηκαν στα χερια σου; 

μπορει να υπαρχουν συλλογοι που να ενδιαφερονται για το αποτελεσμα και να δινουν βραβεια για αυτο ,μην ασχολουμενοι πως προηλθε αυτο το αποτελεσμα.Ειναι δικαιωμα τους και κρινονται για αυτο  .Εδω διαπλαθουμε ορνιθοκουλτουρα και δεν μας ενδιαφερουν τα βραβεια σαν πρωτο μελημα  

θελω σαφεις απαντησεις ,για να σου απαντησω και γω μετα με σαφηνεια 

* θα παρακαλεσω για λιγο να μην παρεμβει κανενας

----------


## Δημητρης10

Γιαννακη και κατι τελευταιο η παιδεια που λες φαινεται και απο τον τροπο να διαστρεβλωνει καποιος εσκεμμενα τα πραγματα σκοπιμα για να βγει απο πανω για τους χι ψι προσωπικους λογους με εμπαθεια ειρωνια και κακοπροεραιτη συμπεριφορα και ειναι κατι που το κανεις πολυ καλα ομολογω...

----------


## jk21

για να μην διαστρεβλωνονται λοιπον τα πραγματα ,απαντησε με σαφηνεια σε οτι σε ρωτω

----------


## Δημητρης10

Δημητρη ποτε δεν επιασα πυρρουλα ειμαι σαφεστατος, σε αυτα τα πουλια εχουνε προσβαση μονο  βορειοελλαδιτες και σαν ειδος θελουνε ενα υψομετρο γυρω στα 1500 μετρα και πανω  ετσι δεν θα μπορουσα να εχω καμια προσβαση...Ετσι λοιπον απο βορειοελλαδιτες  αγορασα ενα ζευγαρι πριν καμποσα χρονια απο το οποιο εβγαλα πουλια και τα επομενα χρονια  ηρθα σε επαφη με ανθρωπο απο βορεια ελλαδα που επισης βγαζει πυρρουλες  ωστε να μπορουμε φτιαξουμε ζευγαρια και να προχωρησουμε..Ο Δαρβινος ειχε  πει καποτε τιποτα δεν εχει νοημα παραμονο υπο το φως της εξελιξης και  αυτο εδω εχει επιτευχθει και αυτος ηταν στο κατω κατω ο στοχος και ο  σκοπος και δεν μπορουμε οσοι τα καταφεραμε παραμονο να ειμαστε  χαρουμενοι...Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως μπορει καποιος να δει κατι κακο  σε ολο αυτο οταν απο ενα ζευγαρι καταφερεις να βγαλεις πολλα πουλια και  στην συνεχεια να ερθεις σε συνενοηση με αλλους εκτροφεις (καθως πρωτη  φορα περσι εμαθα οτι υπηρχε αλλο ενα ατομο που τα ειχε καταφερει) και να  εχεις γραμμες απο πουλια εκτροφης και να τα ζευγαρωνεις μονο και μονο  ολοι αυτοι που θα επιαναν αγριες πυρρουλες σε περιπτωση που εχουν προσβαση σε  πουλια εκτροφης μονο ωφελος μπορει να εχει για τα πουλια στην φυση...Ο  ικανος εκτροφεας που ειναι σε θεση να βγαζει πολλα πουλια απο λιγα ή ενα μονο  ζευγαρι μπορει να βοηθησει στην προστασια του ειδους σαφως και με  διαφορους τροπους...

----------


## jk21

δεν σε ρωτησα αν επιασες πουλια .Σε ρωτησα αν οι γεννητορες ειναι πουλια εκτροφης και αν ναι πως αποδικνυεται αυτο 

δεν ξερω αλλου ,αλλα εδω σαν αρχη του το φορουμ δεν εχει να προωθησει εκτροφη που δεν υπαρχει  και γινεται (ακομα και αν ειναι επιτυχημενη ) με πουλια της φυσης 

θελω σαφη απαντηση ! 

οσο για την προστασια του ειδους ,ενος ειδους που οπως ξερεις δεν εχει μεγαλο πληθυσμο στην ελλαδα ,περιμενουμε  βιντεακι σου με ενα μονο πυρρουλακι ,μεγαλωμενο στον ευρυχωρο χωρο σου (αρα οχι με πιασμενα φτερα ) ,ταισμενο απο γονεις (αρα οχι εξαρτημενο απο ανθρωπο και καταλληλο προς απελευθερωση ) και μαθημενο να τρωει τροφες της φυσης και του περιβαλλοντος που ζει (γιατι πως αλλιως θα μπορουσες στο μελλον να βοηθησειςτην προστασια του ειδους με απελευθερωσεις πουλιων ) 


περιμενω την απαντηση στα πρωτα (με σαφηνεια ) και μετα αν θες συζηταμε και για τα πιο κατω

----------


## jk21

Επισης αν και νομιζω βγαινει ως συμπερασμα απο τα λεγομενα σου ,θελω ξεκαθαρα να μας πεις αν εισαι υπερ της συλληψης αγριων πουλιων (ασχετα αν γινει απο καποιον αλλον ) ωστε να γινει προσπαθεια εκτροφης τους

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δαχτυλίδια.... .δαχτυλίδια......δαχτυλίδια...  . !!!! Ας έρθει ο οποιοσδήποτε να μου κάνει έλεγχο, και να μου πει ότι τα πουλιά σου δεν είναι εκτροφείς και τα λέμε !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Την απάντηση τους θα την πάρουν άμεσα !!! 


Ξένο σώμα ποτέ στα δικά μου πουλιά !!!!  

*


**Δημήτρη βγάζε βίντεο με τα ιθαγενή σου στην φωλιά να ταΐζουν..... και αν έρθει κανένα "δικαστήριο"... έχε το πρόχειρο σε αναμονή !!!

Νόμοι ??? Ποιοι νόμοι ?? Το κόμπλεξ μας τα δημιουργεί όλα με τα δαχτυλίδια εκτροφής και όλα τα συναφή που καταλήγουν σε διαφωνίες καυγάδες και αντιπαραθέσεις και τραυματισμούς πουλιών !!! 



*

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε το τι κανει ο καθενας στην εκτροφη του ειναι δικο του θεμα .Οι κινδυνοι που δειχνεις υπαρχουν ,οχι βεβαια τοσο συχνα στην ηλικια του πουλιου που δειχνεις ,αλλα σε πολυ μικροτερη .Μου φαινεται δυσκολο να σου σπασανε γονεις το ποδι ,μετα απο τοσο καιρο δαχτυλιδωματος .Το πουλακι που δειχνει ειναι καποιων εβδομαδων .Οπως και να χει καποιος που δεν τον ενδιαφερει να δειχνει τα πουλακια του σε φορουμ που εχουν καποιους στοιχειωδεις κανονες για αποφυγη επιδειξης πιασμενων πουλιων ,απο μελη που ειναι αγνωστα στους πολλους και δεν εχει δει κανεις την εκτροφη των νεοσσων τους απο βρεφικη ηλικια ωστε να πιστοποιησει χωρις δαχτυλιδι την πραγματικη προσπαθεια εκτροφης ,ναι αυτος ας κανει οτι θελει .Καποιος που δεν ενδιαφερεται να πηγαινει τα πουλια του σε διαγωνισμους συλλογων που εχουν και κει καποιους κανονες ,ναι ας κανει οτι θελει.

Εγω ομως (για να επανελθουμε και να μην ξεφευγουμε ) δεν αμφισβητισα το κατα ποσο ειναι δαχτυλιδωμενα τα μικρα ή οχι (για μενα ειναι αλλη συζητηση αυτη για αργοτερα και δευτερευουσα ) αλλα ζητω σαφη στοιχεια ,για την προελευση των γεννητορων . Εδω λειτουργουμε με καποιες αρχες

----------


## xarhs

το αν ειναι εκτροφης η οχι αλεξ , κρατα το για τον εαυτο σου.

το καλυτερο πραγμα εκανες και μπραβο σου.

και αν χρειαστει μια μερα να το αποδειξεις , εχεις μπολικα ''στοιχεια'' για να το αποδειξεις

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Με αηδιαζει απιστευτα το γεγονος οτι καποιοι οτι και να δουνε κανουν οτι  δεν συγκινουνται, παραμονο θελουνε να τους χρυσωνουνε το χαπι και να  τους λενε μπραβο εισαι θεος ακομα και αν βγαζουνε πουλακια της σειρας  πχ. μειτζορ τα οποια εχουν πανω κατω τον ιδιο βαθμο εκτροφικης δυσκολιας  με τα καναρια ενω οι ιδιοι οταν δουνε κατι πολυ πιο δυσκολο οχι κατα τα  δικα μου λεγομενα αλλα ολων των μεγαλων ευρωπαιων εκτροφεων ιθαγενων  σφυρανε αδιαφορα και κοιτανε νε πεταξουνε εξυπναδες τυπου ειναι  δαχτυλιδωμενο...????....Λοιπον οση χολη και να βγαζετε καποιοι τα πουλια  στο βιντεο ειναι ολα δαχτυλιδωμενα δικης μου εκτροφης με μπλε  δαχτυλιδια προπερσινα και που προφανως ειναι δαχτυλιδωμενα στο αριστερο  ποδι και εδω που τα λεμε ετσι οπως καθονται ουτε το δεξι δεν φαινεται  καλα καλα.. Δεν εχετε δει καν δηλαδη το ενα ποδι και σπευδεται να  προεξοφλησετε οτι το πουλι ειναι πιασμενο ή αδαχτυλιδωτο τι να  πω....????Ασε τον τρελο στην τρελα του και την μιζερια του,να ταν η  ζηλια ψωρα λενε οι παλιοι.....Και μην το συνεχισετε γιατι θα σπευσω να  βγαλω καινουργια βιντεακια με τα δαχτυλιδια των πουλιων...Οταν δεν  ξερετε να μην μιλατε οχι μονο απεναντι σε μενα σε οποιονδηποτε ενταξει  Γιαννακη???Και να ερθετε στις εκθεσεις του χρονου να δειτε απο κοντα τις  πυρρουλες μου και να τα πουμε......Το βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα γινεται στην  λαμια το φθινοπωρο στην εδρα μου ελα λοιπον Γιαννακη να δεις αν εχουνε  δαχτυλιδια και να τα πουμε....Δημητρη Τζικαπα ολα τα ιθαγενη εκτροφης  καπου καπως καποτε ακομα και τα καναρια απο την φυση προερχονται περιτο  να στο πω το γνωριζεις πολυ καλα ειχα κανει καποτε μια προσπαθεια μετα  κοπων και βασανων η οποια απεδωσε καρπους με τεραστια δυσκολια και τωρα  προχωραω με σαφως πιο ευκολα διαχειρισιμα πουλια εκτροφης μου αλλα  ευτυχως ηρθα και σε επαφη με μερικους ακομα πρωτοπορους τους ειδους και  δυνατους εκτροφεις (και με διακρησεις) ωστε να εχω διαφορετικες γραμμες ελληνικης πυρρουλας  εκτροφης...Η προσπαθεια ειναι χρονων δεν ειναι χθεσινη εχει αποδωσει και η ελληνικη πυρρουλα εκτροφης ειναι γεγονος οποιος θελει μενει εξω απο την προσπαθεια...Τα πουλια λοιπον ειναι εκτροφης το λυσαμε αυτο,οσον αφορα το γραφειοκρατικο κομματι  φυσικα και θα κινηθω ωστε να ολοκληρωθει και αυτο δεν ξερω με πιο τροπο  λογικα εσυ Δημητρη ή οποιοι αχολουνται με εκθεσεις και στο εξωτερικο  κατι θα ξερουν για το πως γινεται αυτο...Οσον αφορα κατι για αηδονια  τωρα ή χοντρομυτες που ακουστηκε φετος εχω καρδερινες τις οποιες εκτρεφω  μεταλλαγμενες,φλωρια αρχεγονα και μεταλλαγμενα ολα εκτροφης πυρρουλες  και καναρινια...Δεν εχω ουτε αηδονια ουτε χοντρομυτες ουτες χρυσαετους  γιατι μονο αυτο ξεχασε καποιος...Οτι ειχα κανει μια προσπαθεια πριν  χρονια να ζευγαρωσω αηδονια ειναι γεγονος..Σαφεστατος και προφανης ο  στοχος ομως και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι σε εναν Βελγο που κανει  εκτροφη αηδονιου τον κοιτανε οι ελληνες σαν θεο και λενε πω αυτοι ειναι  πολοι μπροστα οι ευρωπαιοι ενω εναν ελληνα ακομα και μετα απο χρονια του  το κοπανε σαν αρνητικο?Αρκετα με τις θεωριες δεν ειμαστε ολοι ασχετοι  με καποια θεματα και ο κοινος μας στοχος ειναι η εκτροφη ιθαγενων αυτο  κανω αυτο θελω να πιστευω οτι κανετε και εσεις και πραγματικα δεν  προκειται να συνεχισω ανουσιους διαξυφισμουςοσο και αν καπιοι με  προκαλουνε οταν με το καλο παρετε καποιο τσαμπιον σε πραγματικα δυσκολο  εκτροφικα ειδος τοτε θα ερθω να τα πουμε και να πιουμε καφεδακι...Μεσα  σε αυτο το φορουμ μου ζητηθηκε να μπω ωστε να βοηθησω με τις γνωσεις μου  τα υπολοιπα μελη που θελουνε να κανουνε εκτροφη πυρρουλας φλωρου  καρδερινες και διαφορων ιθαγενων οχι για να τσακωνομαι και να ψαχνω να  βρω ποιος την εχει μεγαλυτερη..


Γιαννα-κη να πεις τον πατερα σου και τον αδερφο σου.
Καλα κανεις και με πιανεις στο στομα σου γιατι εγω εδωσα δικαιωμα.Και το εννοω!!
Οποιος ανακατευεται με τα πιτουρα τον τρωνε οι κοτες....******!!!!!!
Α, κι οταν βρεθουμε απο κοντα οπως λες, μη μου τα γυρισεις....
Οσο για εσενα Κρητικε, βουνα εχετε πολυ ψηλα....Ε, παρε φορα κι εσυ......και προσγειωσου "ομαλα"
Αν νομιζεις οτι ασχολειται ΚΑΝΕΙΣ μαζι σου και αν δαχτυλιδωνεις τα πουλια σου(ολα γυριζουν γυρω απο εσενα δηλ), εισαι κι εσυ μακρια νυχτωμενος!!
Κι επειδη δεν προκειται να ξαναμπω εδω μεσα, οτι αλλο χρειαστειτε.....6948******* μονο κατ ιδιαν!

Δημητρη (jk) σε παρακαλω να με διαγραψεις τωρα!! απο το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ!!
Ξερεις ποσο σε εκτιμω εσενα και καποια αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα, αλλα αν μεινω πλεον μονο ζημεια μπορω να κανω.....
Συγνωμη απο τους υπολοιπους!!

*Οποιαδηποτε αναφορα στο προσωπο μου κυριοι εδω μεσα στο εξης, θα ειναι τουλαχιστον ΑΝΑΝΔΡΗ!!
Υπαρχει εναλλακτικη............

----------


## vag21

τα δαχτυλιδια και τα βιντεο ειναι για τα φορουμ,τα δικαστηρια θελουν χαρτια.

μην λεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια.

----------


## jk21

το τηλεφωνο σαν προσωπικο στοιχειο ,οπως κανουμε σε ολα τα μελη ,διαγραφεται απο δημοσια προβολη 

θα δοθει σε πμ απο εμενα ,αν αιτηθει απο τα δυο μελη που αναφερθηκε ο Γιαννης στο πιο πανω δικο του ποστ και μονο σε αυτα ,υστερα απο προσωπικη του επιθυμια .Για αυτους το ειχε γραψει 

δεν θα δεχθω οποιαδηποτε διαμαχη επι προσωπικου στη συνεχεια  και οχι σε θεμα που δεν αφορα καθαρα πουλια .

το αιτημα περι διαγραφης ,οσο και αν με βρισκει εντελως αντιθετο ,θα διαβιβασθει στην ομαδα .θελω απο το Γιαννη να ηρεμησει και να παραμεινει κοντα μας

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη για τα δικαστηρια τα χαρτια ειναι απαραιτητα .Καποιες φορες για ειδη που η εκτροφη τους ειναι σπανια και ειναι ευρεως γνωστο οτι η αφαιρεση φωλιων ειναι κακη συχνη συνηθεια ,μπορει να απαιτηθουν και απο τα φορουμ .Το διαχειριση  συμφωνα με τον κανονα 8 των ιθαγενων 

<< *8. Ο χειρισμός ενός θέματος είτε είναι εντός κανόνων ,είτε εκτός κανόνων ,είναι στην ευχέρεια της ομάδας διαχείρισης να γίνει με τον τρόπο που εκείνη θα επιλέξει . >>*

----------


## lagreco69

> θελω απο το Γιαννη να ηρεμησει και να παραμεινει κοντα μας


Επιθυμω το ιδιο!!   :Happy:

----------


## Δημητρης10

Δημητρη αν θες οταν θα ειναι να δαχτυλιδωσω τις καινουργιες πυρρουλες να  σε παρω τηλεφωνο να ερθεις να δεις στο χωρο μου,τι αλλο να  κανω?????Ετσι και αλλιως στις τωρινες γεννες σκοπευω να τραβαω βιντεακια  με την ολη διαδικασια της αναπαραγωγης...Ενταξει οτι ειναι δυσκολη η  ολη διαδικασια της αναπαραγωγης της πυρρουλας ναι αλλα οχι και  ακατορθωτη πια.Αλεξανδρε αν και δεν γνωριζομαστε σε προσωπικο επιπεδο  εχω μαθει και βλεπω και στο ιντερνετ οτι αγαπας πραγματικα την καρδερινα  και φαινεσαι καλος εκτροφεας,η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι θα θελαμε να  εχουμε τα πουλια μας οπως ακριβως στην φυση χωρις τον μπελα του  δαχτυλιδιου αλλα δυστυχως ζουμε σε μια κοινωνια που οπως βλεπεις ακομα  και στο νημα αυτο ειναι πολυ δυσπιστη ετσι ειναι ενα αναγκαιο κακο ολο  αυτο με τα δαχτυλιδωματα..Δεν σου κρυβω οτι κατα καιρους εχω και εγω  απωλειες λογω δαχτυλιδωματος με πουλια που τα παρατανε αταιστα μολις  δαχτυλιδωθουν κτλ φετος για παραδειγμα δαχτυλιδωσα λιγο νωριτερα δυο  φλωρακια μεταλλαξης λουτινο επειδη θελαμε οικογενειακως να παμε στο  χωριο για την ανασταση ετσι προτιμησα να τα δαχτυλιδωσω λιγο νωριτερα  απο το να μεινουν εντελως αδαχτυλιδωτα και μολις γυρισα βρηκα τα δυο  πουλια ψωφια αταιστα στην φωλια..Απεριγραπτο συναισθημα το να χανεις  ετσι αδικα δυο καινουργια πουλια για τα κωλοδαχτυλιδια,αλλα ειναι ενα  αναγκαιο κακο κατα τα αλλα...

----------


## Δημητρης10

Δημητρη οσον αφορα τις πυρρουλες οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ οι πυρρουλες μου εχουνε μπλε,κοκκινα και μαυρα δαχτυλιδια οποτε υπολογισε απο ποτε δουλευω με πυρρουλες εκτροφης.Αν ειναι να πας 20 και 50 γεννιες πισω τοτε και στις μειτζορ πουλια αγρια θα βρεις...Εγω φυση αισιοδοξος και θετικος ανθρωπος προτιμω να κοιταζω το μελλον απο το παρελθον και το μελλον μου δειχνει οτι αυτα τα πουλια αν συνεχιστει η προσπαθια σε 20-30 χρονια θα βρισκονται εκει που βρισκονται σημερα οι μειτζορ καρδερινες των ολλανδων.Μορφωμενος ανθρωπος εισαι καταλαβαινεις τι ενοω και πως το ενοω.. Εγω λοιπον δινω εμφαση στην συνεχεια της προσπαθιας γιατι αγαπω την ελληνικη πυρρουλα που μεταξυ μας οι περισσοτεροι δεν γνωριζουνε καν οτι υπαρχει στην ελλαδα σαν ιθαγενες η πυρρουλα..Επισης ειναι χειροτερο καθε προσπαθια εκτροφης να καταληγει σε τοιχο και να δαιμονοποιειται απο αλλα ατομα επειδη υπαρχουν καποιοι που βγαζουν χρημα πιανοντας αγρια πουλια..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καλό θα είναι να παραμείνει κοντά μας ο Γιάννης και να μας βοηθάει με τις γνώσεις του.Θεωρώ πως ήταν εκνευρισμένος τη δεδομένη στιγμή.

Δημήτρη...

Μας ήρθες "κάπως" ρε φιλαράκι.

Είδα τα video που δημοσίευσες...

και ?

Ολοι όσοι μπαίνουν στο Φορουμ ξεκινάνε κάπως αλλιώς.Λένε 2-3 πράγματα για την εκτροφή τους για το "ποιοι" είναι ...τους καλωσορίζουμε τους γνωρίζουμε και σιγά σιγά μπαινουν στο πνεύμα.
Εσύ ήρθες σαν κομήτης ...και όχι μόνο αυτό...αλλά δημιούργησες και πρόβλημα.

Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχεις δίκιο ή άδικο όσο αναφορά τα πουλιά σου αλλά κοιτάω τι έγινε.

Είπες πως σε κάλεσαν για να έρθεις στο Φόρουμ και να βοηθήσεις με τις γνώσεις σου (και καλά έκανες).Μπορούμε να μάθουμε ποιος σε κάλεσε ?.Δεν είδα για την ώρα να παίρνει θέση και να σε υπερασπιστεί για την ανακατοσούρα που γίνεται.

Και για να κλείσω...

Αν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις με τις γνώσεις σου τα νέα παιδιά που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με τα ιθαγενή άλλαξε στυλ.

Διαφορετικά δεν μας κερδίζεις.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *Δαχτυλίδια.... .δαχτυλίδια......δαχτυλίδια...  . !!!! Ας έρθει ο οποιοσδήποτε να μου κάνει έλεγχο, και να μου πει ότι τα πουλιά σου δεν είναι εκτροφείς και τα λέμε !!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Την απάντηση τους θα την πάρουν άμεσα !!! 
> 
> 
> Ξένο σώμα ποτέ στα δικά μου πουλιά !!!!  
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Αλέξανδρε...την εκτροφή σου την έχεις κάνει για τον κόσμο ?

Ποιος είναι αυτός που σε αναγκάζει να δαχτυλιδώσεις ?

Απλά για κάποιους λόγους που γνωρίζουμε όλοι ...δεν μπορούμε να παρουσιάσουμε πουλιά χωρίς δαχτυλίδια (και αυτό σχετικό ειναι) ...δημόσια.

Ας μην τα παρουσιάσεις ρε φιλαράκι χωρίς δαχτυλίδια.

Και γιατί παίρνεις την εξαίρεση και όχι τον κανόνα όσο αναφορα το ατύχημα της φωτό ?

Ποσα πουλάκια έχουμε χάσει απο 1.000 λόγους ?

Στο δαχτυλίδι θα κολήσουμε ?

Εχω δύο ζευγάρια καρδερίνες.Κανένα απο τα τέσσερα πουλιά δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι.Τον ένα εκτροφέα που πήρα το ένα ζευγάρι τον γνωρίζουν πολλοι απο εδώ μέσα και ξέρουν ότι είναι εκτροφής τα πουλιά.Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα που δεν έχει δει κανείς φωτό απο το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι.Για μένα το πήρα και όχι για το Φόρουμ.

Το άλλο ζευγάρι που έχω μου το έκανε δώρο ένας φίλος που ακούει για δαχτυλίδια και γελάει....Ακούει για αυγοτροφές και γελάει...ακούει για φάρμακα και γελάει...

Οπως κατάλαβες είναι της παλιάς σχολής.

Και καταλήγω...

Ο καθένας κάνει την εκτροφή του όπως αυτός νομίζει και θεωρεί σωστή.

Και την κάνει μόνο για πάρτυ του.

----------


## ninos

Το θέμα δαχτυλίδια δεν είναι μόνο η "παρουσίαση" και η "απόδειξη".

Όποιος μοιράζει-ανταλλάζει πουλιά (ειδικά ιθαγενή), νομίζω οτι πρέπει να βάζει δαχτυλίδια. Αυτό διότι κάποια στιγμή θα συναντηθούν τα "κοινά" αίματα (το χειρότερο αδέλφια) και ο κύκλος των ιθαγενών δεν είναι και τόσο τεράστιος.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Είπες πως σε κάλεσαν για να έρθεις στο Φόρουμ και να βοηθήσεις με τις γνώσεις σου (και καλά έκανες).Μπορούμε να μάθουμε ποιος σε κάλεσε ?.Δεν είδα για την ώρα να παίρνει θέση και να σε υπερασπιστεί για την ανακατοσούρα που γίνεται.


Ο Δημήτρης είναι μέλος της ομάδας στο facebook. Εκεί έγραψε ένα ποστ για την αναπαραγωγή πύρρουλας και εγώ του είπα εάν θέλει να γραφτεί και στο φόρουμ για να μας δείξει την εκτροφή του με ιθαγενή, σκεπτόμενη πως αρκετοί θα ενδιαφέρονταν. 
Εγώ που δεν είμαι και μεγάλη φαν των ιθαγενών, μη έχοντας ξαναδεί εκτροφή πύρρουλας ενθουσιάστηκα.

Έπειτα έμαθα πως αρκετοί τον γνωρίζετε ήδη από άλλα φόρουμ (εγώ δεν είχα ιδέα ποιος είναι) και όλα αυτά που λέτε για την εκτροφή πύρρουλας κλπ.
Πείτε με αφελή, αλλά δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες γνώσεις και προφανώς δε μπορούμε να κατέχουμε τα πάντα...

Το ποστ μου αυτό δεν είναι απολογητικό προς τα μέλη ή υπερασπιστικό προς κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζω καν.. απλά ενημερωτικό, διότι ρώτησε ο Βασίλης "ποιος τον κάλεσε"!
Από εκεί και πέρα δε νομίζω ότι φταίω σε κάτι...

----------


## Δημητρης10

Φιλε Αβατον μια χαρα γνωριστηκα με τα ατομα του φορουμ ειπα και για τον  εαυτο μου και με καλοσωρισανε στο σωστο νημα μαλλον εσυ δεν το  προσεξες.Μετα εβαλα και βιντεακια με ενα μερος απο την εκτροφη μου, τι  θες να πεις κομητης?Εγω αλλους ειδα να μου την πεφτουν σαν κομητες οπως  λες να ειρωνευονται να με προσβαλουν να σπευδουν να προεξοφλουν πραγματα  μονο και μονο για να δημιουργουνε κοντρες και να κανουνε χαβαλε  επιπεδου 5 χρονου ανθρωπου...Εσυ αν εβαζες πουλια απο την εκτροφη σου  και εβγαινε ο αλλος χωρις να σε ξερει και να εχει ιδεα και ελεγε για  δαχτυλιδωμενο δικο σου πουλι οτι ειναι παισμενο πως θα σου φαινοτανε?Και  πολυ κοσμια αντεδρασα...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ο Δημήτρης είναι μέλος της ομάδας στο facebook. Εκεί έγραψε ένα ποστ για την αναπαραγωγή πύρρουλας και εγώ του είπα εάν θέλει να γραφτεί και στο φόρουμ για να μας δείξει την εκτροφή του με ιθαγενή, σκεπτόμενη πως αρκετοί θα ενδιαφέρονταν. 
> Εγώ που δεν είμαι και μεγάλη φαν των ιθαγενών, μη έχοντας ξαναδεί εκτροφή πύρρουλας ενθουσιάστηκα.
> 
> Έπειτα έμαθα πως αρκετοί τον γνωρίζετε ήδη από άλλα φόρουμ (εγώ δεν είχα ιδέα ποιος είναι) και όλα αυτά που λέτε για την εκτροφή πύρρουλας κλπ.
> Πείτε με αφελή, αλλά δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες γνώσεις και προφανώς δε μπορούμε να κατέχουμε τα πάντα...
> 
> Το ποστ μου αυτό δεν είναι απολογητικό προς τα μέλη ή υπερασπιστικό προς κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζω καν.. απλά ενημερωτικό, διότι ρώτησε ο Βασίλης "ποιος τον κάλεσε"!
> Από εκεί και πέρα δε νομίζω ότι φταίω σε κάτι...


Καλώς το Βικάκι.

Βρε ποιος είπε ότι φταίει αυτός που κάλεσε εδω τον Δημήτρη ?

Ειναι δυνατόν ?

Και στην τελική καλά έκανες αν είναι να επωφεληθεί το Φόρουμ μας απο έναν έμπειρο εκτροφέα.

Και το ξαναλέω...

Δεν μου αρεσε αυτό που είδα στα τελευταία post .

----------


## vicky_ath

> Καλώς το Βικάκι.
> 
> Βρε ποιος είπε ότι φταίει αυτός που κάλεσε εδω τον Δημήτρη ?
> 
> Ειναι δυνατόν ?
> 
> Και στην τελική καλά έκανες αν είναι να επωφεληθεί το Φόρουμ μας απο έναν έμπειρο εκτροφέα.


Καλώς σας βρήκα συνονόματε....  ::  (αν και διαβάζω πάντα ιθαγενή.. μη βλέπεις που δε μιλάω...)

Εγώ απλά είπα το πως έγιναν τα πράγματα γιατί μου φάνηκε λίγο περίεργο που είπες ότι αυτός που τον κάλεσε ίσως θα έπρεπε να τον υπερασπιστεί στην όποια ανακατωσούρα προκληθεί.

Αυτά από εμένα...! Επιστρέφω στα ψιττακοειδή μου που τόσο αγαπώ!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Φιλε Αβατον μια χαρα γνωριστηκα με τα ατομα του φορουμ ειπα και για τον  εαυτο μου και με καλοσωρισανε στο σωστο νημα μαλλον εσυ δεν το  προσεξες.Μετα εβαλα και βιντεακια με ενα μερος απο την εκτροφη μου, τι  θες να πεις κομητης?Εγω αλλους ειδα να μου την πεφτουν σαν κομητες οπως  λες να ειρωνευονται να με προσβαλουν να σπευδουν να προεξοφλουν πραγματα  μονο και μονο για να δημιουργουνε κοντρες και να κανουνε χαβαλε  επιπεδου 5 χρονου ανθρωπου...Εσυ αν εβαζες πουλια απο την εκτροφη σου  και εβγαινε ο αλλος χωρις να σε ξερει και να εχει ιδεα και ελεγε για  δαχτυλιδωμενο δικο σου πουλι οτι ειναι παισμενο πως θα σου φαινοτανε?Και  πολυ κοσμια αντεδρασα...


Δημήτρη δεν ξέρω γιατί στην έπεσαν και για ποιο λόγο.

Πραγματικά δεν το ξέρω.

Απλά δεν μ άρεσε όλο αυτό.

Αυτό διαπιστωσα και το είπα.

Τιποτα λιγότερο...τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## Δημητρης10

Ουτε σε μενα αρεσε αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ουτε σε μενα αρεσε αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο...


Και βέβαια δεν σου άρεσε..

Αλλά.

Γιατί δεν ρώτησες .....Τι έγινε ρε παλικάρια και μου την πέφτετε ?

Αλλά άρχισες και συ να ανταπωδίδεις...

Κάτι δεν μου κολάει....παραγματικά.

----------


## Δημητρης10

> Και βέβαια δεν σου άρεσε..
> 
> Αλλά.
> 
> Γιατί δεν ρώτησες .....Τι έγινε ρε παλικάρια και μου την πέφτετε ?
> 
> Αλλά άρχισες και συ να ανταπωδίδεις...
> 
> Κάτι δεν μου κολάει....παραγματικά.


Απο αυτη την αποψη συμφωνω δεν λεω,αλλα οταν σε αδικουν και σε ειρωνευονται το πιο πιθανο ειναι να νευριασεις και να ανταποδωσεις χωρις να εισαι διαλακτικος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

:Youpi:

----------


## geam

επειδή το θέμα έχει να κάνει με αναπαραγωγικές εξελίξεις ιθαγενών και όχι με προσωπικές κόντρες και διαξιφισμούς, καλό είναι ν’ αφήσουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς εκατέρωθεν....
κάποιοι που μοναδικό τους κίνητρο, είναι το χόμπυ και οι γνώσεις, δε φταίνε σε τίποτα, να γίνονται θεατές σε κατι ξένο....
προσωπικά έχω «μάθει» (μέσα από συμβουλές τους σε άλλα μέλη) και από τον Κώστα, και από τον τον Γιάννη.... αυτή τη γνώση ζητάμε όλοι και τα υπόλοιπα περισσεύουν...
φυσικά και δεν θα ήθελα να αποχωρήσει ο Γιαννης.... (αν μου επιτρέπεται...)

----------


## lagreco69

Η συζητηση εχει βγει εκτος κανονων του forum.  το θεμα κλειδωνει! μεχρι νεωτερας. 

*1. 
Ομοίως απαγορεύονται οι  ρατσιστικές εκφράσεις, καθώς και κάθε έκφραση που προβάλλει την  προσωπικότητα των μελών, όπως οι υβριστικοί χαρακτηρισμοί και οι  βωμολοχίες.

**9. 
Σεβασμός προς τους διαχειριστές και τα άλλα μέλη.

4. 
Παραβίαση των παραπάνω όρων συνεπάγεται κυρώσεις, όπως περιορισμό των  δικαιωμάτων δημοσίευσης, ή ακόμα και προσωρινή ή μόνιμη διαγραφή του  μέλους που τους παραβίασε.*

Οι κυρωσεις στους εμπλεκομενους, θα ανακοινωθουν! μετα απο την συσκεψη της ομαδας διαχειρισης.

----------


## jk21

το θεμα φυσικα ,επειδη ειναι αξιζει να μεινει ανοιχτο ,θα ανοιξει συντομα .Δεν θα δεχτουμε αντιπαραθεσεις  προσωπικες και εκνευρισμους δικαιολογημενες ισως σε ενα αλλο φορουμ με αλλη θεματολογια και αλλους κανονες ,αλλα στο δικο μας οχι 

Ομως 

Δημητρη αν απαντουσες ξεκαθαρα σε οτι σε ρωτησα ,μπορει καποια πραγματα να μην ειχαν αυτη τη συνεχεια .Σε ρωτησα ξεκαθαρα για την πηγη των γεννητορων σου και δεν με νοιαζει  πριν ποσες γεννιες τους εχεις και τι δαχτυλιδια τους εχεις βαλει πανω .Δαχτυλιδια του 2008 πχ μπορει να εχω και γω και βαλω σε καρδερινακια απο φωλια που θα κατεβασω και τους περασω .Η συμπεριφορα του Γιαννη και του Οδυσσεα θα ηταν αδικαιολογητη ,αν σε γνωριζανε εδω μεσα .Η δικια μου ηταν ηπια οπως οφειλα ως διαχειριστης .Ομως  ακομα θυμαμαι τις θεσεις σου (κατι που και εδω υπαινισεσαι αλλα δεν λες ξεκαθαρα ) για τη διαχειριση πουλιων κατεβασμενων απο φωλιες ,για να ξεκινησει καποιος την εκτροφη ενος ειδους .Λεω ψεμματα; 


που ειχες βρει τα αηδονια στο βιντεο ; μηπως και αυτα ειναι εκτροφης; 




ειχανε δει τα μελη αλλου διαδικτυακου χωρου ,βιντεο απο τα μικρα σου που ειχες πει οτι πρωτοεβγαλες; ή λογω κακου καιρου δεν μπορουσες ποτε να πας στην κλουβα; 

Εμενα και το Νatale να μου φερετε εδω μεσα ,αν* υποθετικα* ηξερα οτι κατεβαζε φωλιες ,δεν με ενδιαφερε να μας υποδειξει πως εκτρεφει ! Ουτε η μετεπειτα επιτυχιες του ! το φορουμ πανω απο ολα βαζει το σεβασμο στη φυση και οχι τις δεξιοτητες των εκτροφεων !

περιμενω την αντρικεια απαντηση σου με πμ ή με αναφορα στο παρον ποστ (πατωντας το εικονιδιο με το θαυμαστικο και γραφοντας οτι θες ) στην οποια ομως να δινεις σαφεις εξηγησεις σε οσα σε ρωτω και αναλογως θα επικοινωνησουμε για την συνεχεια .

Οταν το θεμα ξεκλειδωθει ,δεν θα υπαρξει καμμια συζητηση εκ μερους μελων και του Δημητρη ,για το θεμα του ,ουτε σε αλλο χωρο του φορουμ !!! Καθε παρεκλιση θα οδηγει στο να βγαινει το ποστ υπο συντονισμο ,ακομα και αν περιεχει και αλλες χρησιμες αναφορες .Αν μαλιστα γινει κατ επαναληψη ,μπορει να επιβληθουν ποινες νεες ή συνεχεια των υπαρχοντων αν υπαρξουν

----------


## Δημητρης10

Τρεις ακομη καρδερινες απο ζευγαρι μου αρσενικο οπαλ και θηλυκο αρχεγονο δαχτυλιδωθηκαν την περασμενη Κυριακη,οπου να ναι θα πεταξουν και εχω τρομερη περιεργεια να δω αν θα ειναι μεταλλαγμενα,επειδη εχουν αρχισει να βγαζουν φτερα αν και δεν εχουν ολοκληρωσει ακομα μου δινουν την εντυπωση οτι ειναι μεταλλαγμενα κατα τα φαινομενα,επισης εχουν βγει νεοσσοι και στο ζευγαρι της κερασουλας 8αρας καρδερινας με θηλυκο αρχεγονο εδω και λιγες μερες και συντομα θα δαχτυλιδωθουν,επισης τρεις ακομα πυρρουλες συντομα θα πρεπει να δαχτυλιδωθουν απο το ζευγαρι του περσινου πρωταθλητη...

----------


## Δημητρης10

Τρεις πυρρουλες και τρεις καρδερινες απο οπαλ πατερα εχουνε κλαρωσει επιτυχως...Ενω σε τριτη γεννα προχωρησαν τοσο οι οπαλ οσο και οι πυρρουλες δηλαδη ξαναγεννησανε αυγα...Με βλεπω φετος να μην πηγαινω διακοπες... :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη νομιζω τα εχουμε πει ξεκαθαρα με πμ .Αν δεν υπαρξουν αυτα που σου ζητησα διατυπωμενα δημοσια και αν δεν υπαρχουν βιντεο σε οτι λες και τα δυο τελευταια ποστ (στο πρωτο δεν το εκανα ,γιατι περιμενα τη δικια σου πρωτοβουλια ) θα βγουν υπο συντονισμο .

----------


## Δημητρης10

Δημητρη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουνε πολλες οπαλ καρδερινες στην φυση οπως και λουτινο και ιζαμπελ και αχετες φλωρια σαν αυτα που εκτρεφω..Αρα να ειναι φωλεοκατεβασμενα αποκλειεται ολοι οι σοβαροι εκτροφεις γνωριζουν οτι μονο σε εκτροφη υπαρχουν τετοια πουλια..Για τις πυρρουλες τι βιντεο να ξαναβαλω εχω βαλει απο προηγουμενες γεννες τρια ζευγαρια ταυτοχρονα να κλωσσανε τους νεοσσους ή αυγα δεν αρκει αυτο?Στο κατω κατω οποιος θελει ας με πιστεψει οποιος δεν θελει δεν με ενδιαφερει ασε τον τρελο στην τρελα του λενε,εγω μια ανακοινωση βγαλα απλα οποιος θελει πιστευει για τους δυσπιστους Θωμαδες θα με μαθουνε απο τα αποτελεσματα στις εκθεσεις του χρονου..

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη πριν λιγο ειχες πμ με οτι διευκρινιση ηθελες αν και τα ειχαμε ηδη πει .Για τις καρδερινες και τα αλλα πουλια ζηταμε οτι απο ολα τα μελη .Βιντεο και φωτο απο την παρουσα εκτροφη σου .Για τις πυρουλες που ειναι ενα σπανιο ειδος στην ελλαδα ,οχι μονο σε εκτροφη αλλα και στην ελληνικη φυση (σχετικα ) αυτο που ξεκαθαρα σου εχω τονισει στα πμ .Δεν προκειται στα νεα παιδια που μας διαβαζουν ,να δωσουμε λαθος εικονα για μια εκτροφη που ειναι στην αρχη της στην ελλαδα ,οπου θα νομιζει ο καθενας οτι αυτο που του πλασαρουν ,οποιοι το πλασαρουν ,ειναι πουλι εκτροφης σιγουρα .Δεν με νοιαζει η αυστηροτητα ελεγχου της προελευσης των γεννητορων που μπορει να εχουν οι συλλογοι στους διαγωνισμους και τις εκθεσεις τους (μπορει να εχουν τους λογους τους και ειναι δικαιωμα τους και κρινονται για αυτο και δεν μας πεφτει λογος ) αλλα εδω ειναι greekbirdclub και δεν θελουμε να δινουμε κανενα δικαιωμα ειτε σε αυτους που μπορει να πουνε οτι περιοριζουμε την παρουσιαση της ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΚΤΡΟΦΗΣ ,ουτε σε αυτους που ισως διαδιδουν (γιατι να ξερεις υπαρχουν και αυτοι ) οτι το  greekbirdclub εχει αλλαξει τις αρχικες του ιδεες για τα πουλια που εχουν γεννηθει στη φυση 

Για τα πουλια που εχουν γεννηθει στη φυση ,το φορουμ ειχε και εχει σταθερη θεση και ιδεες και δεν τις αλλαζει οσο αυτοι που το διαχειριζονται θα ειναι στο τιμονι του !!!

Αν ολα οσα σου εχω πει δεν εκπληρωθουν ,για πυρουλα εδω δεν θα υπαρξει αλλη συζητηση και δεν με ενδιαφερει η συνεχεια της εκτροφης σου ακομα και πετυχημενη και πραγματικη να ειναι 

Για τα αλλα πουλια ισχυει οτι ισχυει και με ολα τα θεματα που ανοιγουν τα μελη

----------


## Δημητρης10

Εχω δωσει ηδη τα διαπιστευτηρια μου στις πυρρουλες και τα φλωρια και εδω με ενα συνολο απο μερικα βιντεο σε φαση που δεν μπορει κανεις να πει το οτιδηποτε, δεν θα πρεπει να το ξεχναμε.Αν εβαζα απλα νεοσσους θα τραγουδαγανε αν εβαζα μεγαλα δαχτυλιδωμενα πουλια τα ιδια.Αλλα ακριβως σε πυρρουλες που κλωσσανε τους νεοσσους και δινω μαχη να τις σηκωσω απο τις φωλιες τους συγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορει να ειναι ουτε φωλεοκατεβασμενα ουτε τιποτα αλλο παραμονο δυσκολη πιθανως η δυσκολοτερη εκτροφη ευρωπαικου σποροφαγου ιθαγενους..Οσον αφορα τις καρδερινες που ειναι σαφως πολυ πιο ευκολες παντα ολο το καλοκαιρι εχω ζευγαρι που ειτε κλωσσαει ειτε γενναει ειτε με αυγα ειτε με νεοσσους και να σας πω την αληθεια τις θεωρρω αμελιτεες απο αποψη δυσκολιας μπροστα στις πυρρουλες εχει βγαλει η μιση ελλαδα καρδερινες εχω βαρεθει να βαζω στο ιντερνετ φωτογραφιες τους ολα αυτα τα χρονια αλλα αν ειναι τοσο απαραιτητο αυτο απο καποιον που βγαζει πυρρουλες ας κανω ενα κοπο!
1) https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01456254115215
2) https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01456211554151
3) https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01456182993437

----------


## jk21

επειδη μαζι μιλαμε και χωρια ακουμε ,πριν τα ποστ σου που αναφερονται σε εκτροφη πυρρουλας βγουν ολα υπο συντονισμο (τα παροντα και θα δουμε για οσα υπαρχουν σε αλλο θεμα ) αν και ηθελα η πρωτοβουλια να ειναι δικια σου 

σε ρωτω ξεκαθαρα και θα μεινουν τα ποστ σου μονο αν εισαι ξεκαθαρος .Αν δεν απαντηθει με σαφηνεια οτι σε ρωτω εντος της ημερας ,απο και περα θα βγουν υπο συντονισμο


οι γεννητορες σου (στις πυρρρουλες ) ειναι πουλια εκτροφης ,ή πιασμενα ; δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ειναι απο φωλια ή πιασμενα ενηλικα .η ερωτηση ειναι ξεκαθαρη και το ιδιο θελω να ειναι η απαντηση για τα μελη .Εγω οπως ξερεις την εχω 

Θεωρεις (αυτη τη στιγμη ) οτι το να ξεκινα καποια εκτροφη ,ακομα και δυσκολη ,ακομα και με επιτυχιες στην πορεια  ,με πιασμενα πουλια ειναι σωστο ή οχι;


για το θεμα που συζηταμε με το Δημητρη *να μην παρεμβει κανεις εκτος της διαχειριστικης ομαδας* ,πριν  γινει ξεκαθαρο απο την ομαδα οτι εχει ξεκαθαρισθει .

----------


## Δημητρης10

Δημητρη τα πουλια στα βιντεο ειναι ολα εκτροφης,ειτε με μπλε ειτε με κοκκινα δαχτυλιδα και μονο πυρρουλες εκτροφης εχω, αν θες να παμε πισω απο 30 γεννιες σου εχω ξαναπει σε αυτη την περιπτωση σε ολα τα ειδη εκτος απο τα καναρινια και τις κοτες και ισως μερικα ακομα σε ολα τα υπολοιπα αγρια πουλια θα βρεις..Ολα τα ειδη ηταν καποτε αγρια μεχρι να τα εξημερωσει και να κανει εκτροφη ο ανθρωπος αυτη ειναι μια αεναη διακασια που συντελειται απο τους ανθρωπους που ειναι λατρεις ενος ειδους...Οποτε γιατι να απολογηθω?Επειδη ξεκινησα απο το μηδεν και αυτη την στιγμη εχω δημιουργησει διαφορετικες γραμμες αιματος σε πυρρουλα εκτροφης ελληνικο υποειδος?Αυτο δεν μπορω να το κανω...Αν ειχα καταστρεψει κατι ευχαριστως...Αλλα οχι ενω εχω δημιουργησει..

----------


## jk21

> οι γεννητορες σου (στις πυρρρουλες ) ειναι πουλια εκτροφης ,ή πιασμενα ; δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ειναι απο φωλια ή πιασμενα ενηλικα .η ερωτηση ειναι ξεκαθαρη και το ιδιο θελω να ειναι η απαντηση για τα μελη .Εγω οπως ξερεις την εχω 
> 
> Θεωρεις (αυτη τη στιγμη ) οτι το να ξεκινα καποια εκτροφη ,ακομα και δυσκολη ,ακομα και με επιτυχιες στην πορεια  ,με πιασμενα πουλια ειναι σωστο ή οχι;



με ενα ναι ή οχι στα δυο πιο πανω που ρωτησα .ειμαι σαφης 

και στα δυο

----------


## Δημητρης10

Οταν λες οι γεννητορες ενοεις οι αμεσοι? στο εχω απαντησει και με πμ. αυτο οτι ναι ειναι εκτροφης,αν θες να παμε 3 γεννιες πισω δηλαδη στο μακρινο 10 τοτε ναι απο πουλια αγρια ξεκινησα με ενα ζευγαρι μονο,οπως ξεκινησανε και οι βελγοι με τις μειτζορ καρδερινες και οι ελληνες με τα μπαλκανικα και παει λεγοντας παντα καποιος πρεπει να κανει την αρχη..

Στο δευτερο ερωτημα τωρα το θεωρω λαθος, αλλα αν εχει γινει και εχει επιτυχια τοτε απλα το συνεχιζεις..Δεν διορθωνεις κανενα λαθος κανοντας ενα δευτερο και το να αφησεις ελευθερα πουλια που εχουνε γεννηθει στην αιχμαλωσια χωρις ειδικη εκπαιδευση για μενα ειναι λαθος ειδικα αν ειναι καμποσες γεννιες σε αιχμαλωσια πχ. μειτζορ καρδερινες..

----------


## jk21

τωρα απαντησες με σαφηνεια .Οι αρχικοι γεννητορες σου ηταν πιασμενα πουλια (θα συμπληρωσω οχι πιασμενα απο το Δημητρη και το πιστευω γιατι εχω τα στοιχεια των αγοραστων που δεν μας ενδιαφερουν να τα αναφερουμε δημοσια ) και σημερα θεωρεις λαθος το ιδιο ξεκινημα απο αλλα νεα παιδια στο χωρο .Δεν ξερω αν οι αγριοι γεννητορες ζουνε ,αλλα μπορουν μονο υπο συνθηκες να επανελθουν στη φυση και πιθανοτατα και τα γεννημενα πουλια στο κλουβι ,οταν τα ελευθερα ειδικα αυτου του ειδους ,ζουνε σε ενα εντελως διαφορετικο περιβαλλον 


απο κει και περα Δημητρη ,οπως ζηταμε απο ολα τα μελη ,οτιδηποτε παρουσιαζεις ως εκτροφη ,θελουμε να γινεται με παρουσιαση βιντεο ,κατα διαστηματα στη διαδικασια αναπαραγωγης που μπορει να λαμβανονται απο τα σημεια που βρισκεσαι ,οταν πας να παρεχεις τροφη στα πουλια ή να καθαρισεις το χωρο και τα σκευη τους 

η παρουσιαση του Βασιλη του ΑΒΑΤΟΝ  ειναι υποδειγμα  *Ερώτηση για αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας.*Θα ζητησω απο ολους και κυριως απο ατομα που γνωριζανε το Δημητρη απο αλλα φορουμ ,μετα την σαφη τοποθετηση για την εναρξη της αναπαραγωγικης προσπαθεια τους και την κριση του για το αν ειχε κανει σωστη επιλογη ή οχι (οπως το σκεφτεται τωρα ) να κρινουν την οποια νεα προσπαθεια του ,αρκει αυτη να δινεται με πραγματικα στοιχεια 

Αμαρτωλη αρχη ειχαν πολλοι απο εδω μεσα (και γω μικρος ειχα 2 πιασμενα καρδερινακια και ενα 3ο που το εχασα απο την πρωτη μερα ,αγορασμενα φυσικα ) αλλα το θεμα ειναι να βοηθησουμε ολοι ,στο να αλλαξει αυτο για τα νεα παιδια που μπαινουν στο χωρο !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ....εχω βαρεθει να βαζω στο ιντερνετ φωτογραφιες τους ολα αυτα τα χρονια αλλα αν ειναι τοσο απαραιτητο αυτο απο καποιον που βγαζει πυρρουλες ας κανω ενα κοπο!


φωτογραφιες με πενταδες............οχι αστεια. εσυ δηλαδη που λες οτι βγαζεις πυρουλες να πουμε οτι εισαι κατι σαν ημιθεος...

----------


## Δημητρης10

> φωτογραφιες με πενταδες............οχι αστεια. εσυ δηλαδη που λες οτι βγαζεις πυρουλες να πουμε οτι εισαι κατι σαν ημιθεος...


Καλα εσυ κλασικος απιστος θωμας,εβαλα βιντεο με τοσα ζευγαρια πυρρουλες και εσυ τα βαφτισες αγρια οπως βαφτιζει ο Μουστακας το κρεας φακες στις ελληνικες ταινιες...Μετα απο αυτο το τελευταιο που θα κατσω να κανω ειναι να σου βαλω στοιχεια απο την εκτροφη καρδερινας μου και να ασχοληθω μαζι σου  να τα βαφτισεις και αυτα οπως σου καπνισει..Ελα σε καμια εκθεση του χρονου και θα δεις αμα θες...Και μην μου πεις τις γνωστες ασυναρτησιες που βγαζεις απο το μυαλο σου οτι ειναι φωλεοκατεβασμενα χωρις να με ξερεις καν γιατι οπαλ στην φυση δεν υπαρχουνε ουτε λουτινο...Γκε γκε?Αλλα οταν η γλωσσα τρεχει πολυ γρηγοροτερα απο το μυαλο ορισμενων ειναι λογικο τετοια παρατραγουδα..

----------


## Δημητρης10

Και πυρρουλες δεν λεω οτι βγαζω, εκτρεφω επιτυχως και με αποδειξεις χρονια τωρα...Αλλα πες μας και εσυ τι βγαζεις να σε ειρωνευτω με την ψυχη μου γιατι μου τα εχεις κανει τσουρεκια πασχαλινα...

----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα ο καθενας κρινεται για οτι λεει και κρινεται στο μυαλο του καθε μελους ,με το τροπο που εκεινο νομιζει .Ας κρατησουμε λοιπον τις κρισεις ,ολαφανερες ή μη ,για τον καθενα μας .Θα σε παρακαλεσω ,οσο και αν καποια λογια φαινονται σε σενα και σε αλλους οτι ειναι επαρση ,να το κρατας για τον εαυτο σου ,για να υπαρχει καλο κλιμα εδω μεσα 


Δημητρη εισαι νεο παιδι και κρατα αυτο σαν φιλικη συμβουλη ενος ανθρωπου ,που αν βρισκεται εδω και δεν εχει παει να ξεκουραστει στην ησυχια του ,οπως αλλοι της ηλικιας του ,ειναι γιατι θελει ενα καλο μελλον στην εκτροφη που θα φερουν στην ελλαδα σιγα σιγα συνομιλικοι σου και μικροτερα νεα παιδια 

Ψηλα ανεβαινει και στεκεται οποιος κοιτα χαμηλα και μετρα το ρυθμο που ανεβαινει ! δεν ξερω ή μπορει να ξερω ποιες ειναι οι εκτροφικες επιτυχιες ,ετσι οπως τις μετρα ισως ευρυτερα ο εκτροφικος κοσμος και μαζι με αυτον και συ .Εδω δεν  τις μετραμε ετσι .Εδω μεσα πρωταθλητης ειναι αυτος που θα κλαψει πανω απο το πτωμα του μοναδικου καναρινιου που εβγαλε το ζευγαρακι του ,αλλα η ζωη του ελαχε να ειναι μικρη .Πρωταθλητης ειναι και οποιος αλλος νοιωσει πιο ευχαριστες στιγμες απο αυτη ,αλλα στιγμες που εχουν στην κορυφη τα πουλια και οχι τον εαυτο του .Εδειξες με οτι ειπες το απογευμα ,οτι θελεις πολυ να εισαι μελος αυτης της παρεας .Κοιτα χαμηλα και θα παρεις πολυ μεγαλυτερα βραβεια στην καρδια σου (να με θυμηθεις ) απο αυτα που εχεις ηδη παρει 


και αν θες να μεινεις εδω μεσα ,*ειτε εσυ ειτε οποιοσδηποτε  εκφρασεις τυπου γκε γκε και τσουρεκια πασχαλινα ,να τα ξεχασετε εντελως !*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Καλα εσυ κλασικος απιστος θωμας,εβαλα βιντεο με τοσα ζευγαρια πυρρουλες και εσυ τα βαφτισες αγρια οπως βαφτιζει ο Μουστακας το κρεας φακες στις ελληνικες ταινιες...Μετα απο αυτο το τελευταιο που θα κατσω να κανω ειναι να σου βαλω στοιχεια απο την εκτροφη καρδερινας μου και να ασχοληθω μαζι σου να τα βαφτισεις και αυτα οπως σου καπνισει..Ελα σε καμια εκθεση του χρονου και θα δεις αμα θες...Και μην μου πεις τις γνωστες ασυναρτησιες που βγαζεις απο το μυαλο σου οτι ειναι φωλεοκατεβασμενα χωρις να με ξερεις καν γιατι οπαλ στην φυση δεν υπαρχουνε ουτε λουτινο...Γκε γκε?Αλλα οταν η γλωσσα τρεχει πολυ γρηγοροτερα απο το μυαλο ορισμενων ειναι λογικο τετοια παρατραγουδα..


εγω λεω για τις πενταδες απο καρδερινες μπαλκανικα, τα αηδονια, τους χοντρομυτες, τα κοτσιφια, τις πυρουλες που κατεβαζες απο φωλιες και και μετα τα βαφτιζες δικης σου εκτροφης για να τα πουλησεις. 
πριν 3-4 χρονια εκατσε μια θυληκια απο τις πυρουλες που μεγαλωσες με το ζορι σε φωλια, την εβγαλες φωτογραφια, εβγαλες και δυο γιαβρακια πυρουλας μεγαλωμενα απο εσενα και τα καναρινια σου και μετα ελεγες οτι ειναι της πυρουλας που ηταν στη φωτογραφια.
την επομενη χρονια σε αλλο φορουμ ξαναεβαλες την φωτογραφια με την πυρουλα που καθοταν στην φωλια και ελεγες οτι ηταν φωτογραφια της επομενης αναπαραγωγικης χρονιας...για να φανει οτι πετυχες αναπαραγωγη πυρουλας....

οπως βλεπεις ξερω πολυ καλα τι λεω και πολυ καλα θα κανεις να μην ασχοληθεις ξανα μαζι μου, γιατι εχω και αλλα ραματα για την γουνα σου....

το τι κανεις με τις μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες και τα μεταλλαγμενα φλωρια σε εμενα δεν λεει τιποτα. 

ο αλλος εδινε τα δαχτυλιδια του σε εκτροφεα μεταλλαγμενων καρδερινων στην γερμανια, τα περναγε στα μικρα που εβγαιναν, πηγαινε αγοραζε αυτα που ηταν ποιο καλα πουλια και μετα ερχοταν στις εκθεσεις στην Ελλαδα και επαιρνε τσαμπιον χωρις εκτροφη...και τον εχουν θεο κατι αφελεις.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ..Ελα σε καμια εκθεση του χρονου και θα δεις αμα θες...


θα ειναι και το Δασαρχειο εκει?

----------


## οδυσσέας

ραμσαρ γραψε και για τα waxwing που εκτρεφεις :Party0003:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:

----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα  , Δημητρη για να τελειωσει μια και καλη αυτο και για να μην υπαρξει ασχημη συνεχεια και για τους δυο ,που ειναι κατι που θα με στενοχωρησει πολυ να γινει ξανα ,ειδικα οταν γινει εναντιον ατομου που θεωρω φιλου ,αλλα πανω απο ολα εχει προσφερει πολλα στο φορουμ και ειδικα στην ενοτητα των ιθαγενων  :


εδω δεν μας αρεσουν οι αντεκλησεις μεταξυ των μελων !
Δημητρη αν θα μεινεις εδω ,θα μεινεις για να παρουσιαζεις με στοιχεια την πραγματικη εκτροφη σου απο εδω και περα ,γιατι για το παρελθον σου ,δικαια ή αδικα ,υπαρχουν αμφισβητησεις απο αρκετα μελη μας και οχι μονο απο τον Οδυσσεα ,ο οποιος λογω χαρακτηρα στο εκφραζει ανοιχτα και με τροπο που δεν ταιριαζει στο υφος του φορουμ .Οταν ομως δεν θα υπαρχουν εγκαιρα πραγματικα στοιχεια για την εκτροφη σου (και δεν θελω δικαιολογιες περι βιντεο οπως αυτες στα πμ  ,την ωρα που ετσι κι αλλιως πας στον χωρο εκτροφης για ταισμα και ποτισμα των πουλιων ) ειδικα οσο αφορα τις πυρρουλες οπου θα υπαρχει πληρη αυστηροτητα στην υπαρξη στοιχειων ,δεν προκειται να αφαιθει να λες για εκτροφη χωρις στοιχεια !Παραλληλα συμβουλευτικα στο λεω ,οτι τους φιλους δεν τους κερδιζεις διατρανωνοντας τις οποιες επιτυχιες .Οι επιτυχιες του καθενος φαινονται απο μονες τους και δεν συνηθιζεται ο κατοχος τους να της διατρανωνει .Αν το κανεις θα εχεις  αντιδρασεις απο μελη ,που δεν  εχουν δικαιωμα να βγαινουν εκτος κανονων ,αλλα δεν μπορω να τους κατηγορησω αν σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ,βγαινουν απο τα ρουχα τους ,ακουγοντας απο καποιον που στο παρελθον εχει δωσει (δικαια ή αδικα ) δικαιωματα να αμφισβητουν την ηθικη του ,πανω σε θεματα σεβασμου της ορνιθοπανιδας του τοπου .Στο ξανατονιζω ,δεν ειναι μονο ο Οδυσσεας αλλα και αλλα ατομα ηπιων τονων (το ενα μαλιστα ειχε βγει για πρωτη φορα απο τα ρουχα του μαζι σου ,και απεχει αυτη τη στιγμη απο το φορουμ και ενας λογος εισαι και συ απο οτι γνωριζω ) που ενοχλουνται απο το υφος που μιλας και κυριως απο το αμφιλεγομενο παρελθον που καποια στοιχεια του περιεγραψε ο Οδυσσεας .Καποια απο αυτα τα θυμαμαι και γω αλλα εκεινος ειπε και περισσοτερα που δεν ξερω αν ισχυουν 


Οδυσσεα ξερεις ποσο σε σεβομαι ,σε σημειο που μελη αυτο το εχουν παρεξηγησει και νομιζουν οτι ανεχομαι την συμπεριφορα σου οταν εκνευριζεσαι .Δεν ανεχομαι τον φιλο μου ,αλλα το μελος με την τεραστια προσφορα που συνεχιζει να υπαρχει στο χωρο των ιθαγενων ,τη στιγμη που αλλα μελη που ζητησανε την ελευθερη λειτουργια αυτης της ενοτητας ,ακομα σκεφτονται να ξεκινησουν να βοηθησουν ουσιαστικα ... Ομως πανω απο ολα σε αυτη την παρεα ,ειναι η διατηρηση του πανεμορφου κλιματος που υπαρχει σε αυτην ,κλιμα που και συ ,οταν δεν εκνευριζεσαι εχεις βαλει λιθαρακι να υπαρχει και το χαιρεσαι και ο ιδιος .Οτι παρελθον μπορει να υπαρχει στον καθενα ,θελω ειτε αν γνωριζεις σιγουρα κατι με αποδειξεις,να το αποστειλεις με συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια στην ομαδα διαχειρισης και εκεινη να σαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα το αφησει ετσι ,ειτε να μην το ανακινεις ,γιατι μονο αναταραχες μπορει να δημιουργησει και προφαση σε οσους θελουν να αποπροσανατολιστουμε απο την ουσια ,να το πετυχουν .Να σαι σιγουρος οτι ψευτικη εκτροφη ,εδω μεσα δεν θα αφησουμε να διατρανωνεται !


Αν τα παραπανω δεν τα σεβαστειτε ,θα φερετε σε δυσκολη θεση την ομαδα ,να λαβει μετρα  ,που ειναι το τελευταιο που θελει να κανει ,αφου προτιμα οι κανονες να ειναι αποτρεπτικοι και οχι για να επιβαλλει ποινες !

----------


## Δημητρης10

Μετα απο ολες αυτες τις βλακιες που ειπες μπορεις ανετα να πας και για  σεναριογραφος ταινιων επιστημονικης φαντασιας οσο ασχολουμαι μαζι σου  ολο και πιο πολυ καταλαβαινω οτι εισαι μεγαλος ***** πιο μεγαλος  δεν γινεται και επειδη μου αρεσει να μιλαω με ονοματεπονυμο και οχι να  λεω παραμυθια σαν εσενα σε συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι ενοπιον 4-5 ατομων ολοι  ειχαμε μεινει με μια απορια ποσο ****** μπορει να εισαι...Και τωρα  αυτο...Για μιλα με τον Γιαννη Κοντοκωστα απο την Λαμια ειναι στο συλλογο  της βεροιας να σου πει για μενα ,επισης μιλα με τον Κωστα Κιντερσο που  εχει μαγαζι με πουλια στην Λαμια και κατεβαινει και σε εκθεσεις,με τον  Παναγιωτη Καλογεροπουλο επισης,τον Κωστα Μπρομη που ασχοληται με  τιμπραντιο και ειναι φυσικος και και και και και και και...Μιλα με  κανενα ανθρωπο πριν πεις ενα καρο ***** που τις βγαζεις απο το μυαλο  σου ρε ανθρωπε και μετα να βγεις απο τους υπολοιπους να ζητησεις συγνωμη  οχι απο μενα...Την νοημοσυνη των υπολοιπων υποτιμας οχι την δικη μου  εγω γελαω με οτι γραφεις...Που θα κατσω να στειλω σε γερμανο δαχτυλιδια  και να μου στειλει πουλια..Οδυσσεα - Κωστα δεν ξερω και πως να σε  πω,τραβα πεσε σε καμια θαλασσα με μια πετρα στο λαιμο να μας αφησεις  ησυχους...Μπας και εισαι *** μηπως κανεις **** γιατι αυτα μονο ενας  τρελος μπορει να τα σκαρφιστει και αν νομιζεις οτι ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να  βγαλεις φλωρια και καρδερινες τραβα πεσε στην θαλασσα σου ειπα...Αφου  πεντε καρδερινες εβγαζα τι να πω εβγαλα 4αδα????Τις πυρρουλες στο βιντεο  και αυτες γερμανος τις κλοσσουσε???????????????Η μηπως πηγα στην  Γερμανια και εβγαλα βιντεο?????????χα0χα0χα0χα0χα0 Για ρωτα τον Γιωργο  Μαρινακη στο φεισμπουκ που ειναι το ατομο που τραβαμε μαζι το  βιντεο...Εισαι ****.....Αυτα τα ποστ που εγραψες ειναι οτι πιο αστειο  εχω δει ποτε στην ζωη μου εγινεσαι ρομπα οταν λες τοσες και τετιες **** οχι εγω...Εγω απλα γελαω...

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αφου αδιαφορησες για οσα εγραψα και εκανες το αντιθετο εντελως που ειπα ,συντομα θα σου επιβληθει ποινη απο την ομαδα και να ξερεις οτι αν θα σου δοθει ευκαιρια να επιστρεψεις στο φορουμ που σε τιμησε με την αποδοχη του ,θα γινει (αν θα γινει ) ζητωντας πρωτα ενα μεγαλο συγνωμη απο τα μελη ,γιατι αυτα προσβαλλουν περισσοτερο απο ολα οσα εγραψες .Εδω δεν ειναι καφενειο και δεν προκειται να αφησουμε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ να το μετατρεψει .Οταν ολα τελειωσουν με τα θεματα ποινων ,θα σβηστει οτι κρινει η ομαδα οτι χρειαζεται να σβηστει απο το ομορφο αυτο θεμα!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μια χαρά.

 :Love0038:

----------


## douriakos

εχω μια απορια εχοντας διαβασει το θεμα και μην ξερωντας προσωπικα κανεναν , γιατι χαλατε αδικα το κλιμα, δεν αρχισε τον καβγα ο δημητρης αλλα ο οδυσσεας..... εγω σαν απλος αναγνωστης βλεπω εναν οδυσσεα να ειρωνευεται κατι που ο δημητρης ειναι ο μονος εδω μεσα που το εχει καταφερει και πρωτη φορα το βλεπω αρα αντι να το συγψαιρουμε και να μπορεσουμε να μαθουμε πως εγινε τον ωθειτε στα ακρα.... και εγω να ημουν στη θεση του ετσι θα αντιδρουσα αν σε καθετι που εγραφα ειχα ενα ειρωνικο σχολιο απο κατω......

----------


## jk21

Ο Οδυσσεας ,οπως και ο Δημητρης ,οπως και αλλο μελος που δεν ειχε δωσει ξανα δικαιωμα ,για αναφορες στο παρον θεμα και σε καποιο αλλο εχουν ηδη τιμωρηθει ξανα .Η ενταση και η αμφισβητιση Νικο ,δεν ειναι τυχαια και θα ηταν απολυτα θεμιτη αν ηταν εντος οριων .Προφανως για να προκαλουνται και  αλλα μελη εκτος του Οδυσσεα ,με τα γραφομενα του Δημητρη ,υπαρχει ενα παρελθον σε αλλους δικτυακους τοπους ,το οποιο δημιουργησε ο Δημητρης (να αμφισβητειται αγρια ) δικαιως ή αδικως .Δεν ξερω αν ολα οσα ανεφερε ο Οδυσσεας εχουν βαση και δεν τα υιοθετω ,αλλα εχουν γινει κινησεις στο παρελθον απο το Δημητρη  που αν δεν αποδικνυουν κατι (εγω δεν τις ειχα παρακολουθησει ολες ) σιγουρα υποψιαζανε το συνολο των μελων αλλων φορουμ για ενεργειες σαν αυτες που περιγραφησαν απο τον Οδυσσεα .Βιντεο κατοπιν εορτης ,που μπορει και να θελουν να δειξουν την αληθεια ,δεν αποδικνυουν τιποτα ως προς το θεμα των πυρουλων .Υπαρχουν παραλληλα βιντεο στο youtube ποστ 208 δικο μου )που γεννουν πολλα ερωτηματικα (μαλλον δινουν και απαντησεις ) για ασχημο παρελθον ,που το φορουμ ηταν ετοιμο να συγχωρησει ,οταν τον συγχωρει σε πολλους αλλους .Αυτο που μπορω να πω ομως με σιγουρια εγω ,ειναι οτι για ενα ζευγαρι του (τους γεννητορες κατα τον Δημητρη ) που πραγματι ηταν πιασμενο απο τη φυση ,ηταν αγορασμενο και οχι πιασμενο απο τον ιδιο ,γιατι θα το θεωρουσα θρασος να μου πει (εμπιστευτικα ) συγκεκριμενα ονοματα υπαρκτων ατομων .Ολοι εχουμε ομως δικαιωμα να θυμωνουμε με την κλοπη της φυσης ,οταν ειμαστε ομως μελη μιας κοινοτητας ,αυτο τον θυμο ,πρεπει να τον εκφραζουμε με σεβασμο στους κανονες και στην παρεα ! η παραβιαση αυτου του σεβασμου εχει ηδη τιμωρηθει για καποια μελη μας (μεσα σε αυτα και ο Οδυσσεας που αναφερεις ) και θα ξανατιμωρηθει αν αυτο συνεχιστει απο εκεινον ή οποιονδηποτε αλλο !

----------


## douriakos

Ναι ομως ενας καβγας σε αλλο φορουμ δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτο εδω... και καθε φορα που μιλουσε ο δημητρης τον επαιρνε απο τα μουτρα χωρις λογο... γιατι να μην εκανε δηλαδη αναπαραγωγη πυρουλας? Ειναι ακατορθωτο? Ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνετ ειδα οτι και ενας φωτης φωτιου εκανε το ιδιο αρα γινεται;;; ή μας λεει και αυτος ψεματα?

----------


## jk21

Νικο νομιζω ο ανθρωπος που αναφερεις ειναι εκτος ελλαδικου χωρου στην κυπρο και εκτος αυτου ,δεν ξερω την προελευση των πουλιων του ,που μπορει να ειναι με χαρτια απο την βορεια ευρωπη ,οπου πραγματι υπαρχει εκτροφη .Δεν ξερω τι γινεται ή τι δεν γινεται ,αλλα αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι μιλαμε για ενα πουλι που στην ελλαδα εχει ελαχιστο πληθυσμο πανω απο τα 1500 μετρα υψος βουνων (κυριως στον ολυμπο υπαρχουν σιγουροι πληθυσμοι ) και ειναι γνωστο οτι διαφοροι καλοθελητες κατεβαζουν πουλια απο φωλιες και τα πουλανε .Ο ιδιος ο Δημητρης ανεφερε την αγορα αγορασμενων πιασμενων γεννητορων ,που και απο μονη της ειναι κλεπταποδοχη σπανιου πουλιου της ελληνικης πανιδας .Αυτο θα επρεπε να τον κανει πιο προσεκτικο και μετριοφρων για την οποια συνεχεια ,οσο επιτυχημενη και αν ειναι (αν ειναι ) γιατι στη θεση του δεν θα ημουν περηφανος για πυρουλα που δεν σηκωνεται απο τη φωλια (που αυτο κατι λεει ) ενω εκεινος ηταν .Για την οποια εκτροφη πυρουλας στην ελλαδα ακομα και αυτοι που την πετυχαινουν αυτη τη στιγμη ,αν δεν μιλαμε για πουλια πολλων γεννεων εξ ευρωπης ,θα επρεπε να εχουν το κεφαλι ακομα κατω ,γιατι το εγκλημα ειναι ακομα νωπο .Δεν θα μιλησω για πραγματα εκτος φορουμ (προσωπα και πραγματα ) και ποσο υπαρκτη ειναι η πραγματικη εκτροφη στην ελλαδα (αυτο ειναι θεμα των συλλογων που δεχονται πουλια στις εκθεσεις τους να το διευρευνησουν .οσοι βεβαια θελουν να το κανουν ... ) .Εγω θα πω οτι σαν φορουμ για ενα σπανιο πουλι με κρισιμο πλήθυσμο στον τοπο μας ,το φορουμ υπηρξε ελαστικο απεναντι στις αρχες του και ηταν ετοιμο να συγχωρεσει καταστασεις και αυτο δεν εγινε σεβαστο ,ακομα και οταν εγινε παρακληση για αυτο .

Οσο για το αν προκληθηκε εξ αρχης ,οταν εξ αρχης ερχεται να υπερηφανευτει και να διατρανωσει τις επιτυχιες του ,που ηδη εχουν συζητηθει σε αλλα φορουμ και εχουν γινει θεμα ,που εκεινος ειχε προκαλεσει με τις κινησεις του (οποτε επρεπε να βγαλει βιντεο για αυτο που ελεγε οτι ειχε πετυχει .... χαλουσε ο καιρος και δεν μπορουσε να παει στην κλουβα να βγαλει ) και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν αυτο ειχε σκοπο και εδω να το αλλαξει ,οταν και παλι σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ,μου ελεγε οτι δεν μπορει να ενοχλει τα πουλια (λες και δεν παει να τα ταισει ) ,λογικο ειναι και δω να δεχθει αμφισβητιση .Αν θα ξαναμπει εδω μεσα (αυτο θα το αποφασισουμε συνολικα η ομαδα ) θα γινει μονο με δημοσια συγνωμη σε ολα τα μελη και οποιαδηποτε εκτροφικη κινηση για πυρρουλες ,θα ειναι μονο με εγκαιρα στοιχεια ! 

Ολα τα παραπανω που ανεφερα μπορει να δικαιολογουν τον προσωπικο θυμο ,οσων ξερουν το θεμα ,ειτε αυτος εκφραστηκε με απαραδεκτο (αδικαιολογητο )  τροπο απο καποια μελη ,ειτε δεν εκφραστηκε και πνιγηκε απο αλλα ,αλλα δεν δικαιολογει καμμια εκτος κανονων συμπεριφορα στη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## antonispahn

Παντως στην Αγγλια η εκτροφη κοινης καρδερινας θεωρειτε δυσκολοτερη απο της κοινης πυρουλλας

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη σου απαντω ,αν και δεν ξερω ποια ποστ θα μεινουν και ποια θα φυγουν ωστε να καθαρισει το θεμα απο τα off topic .θα γινει παντως συντομα 

το θεμα μας δεν ειναι ποια ειναι δυσκολη και ποια ευκολη εκτροφη .Το θεμα μας πανω απο ολα σε αυτο το φορουμ ειναι να ειναι εκτροφη με πουλια γεννημενα σε αιχμαλωσια και αν μαλιστα σε ενα τοπο ,ακομα και μια ευκολη ισως εκτροφη ,ξεκινα με πουλια σπανια για τον τοπο εκεινο (στη φυση ) η ευαισθησια μας σε τυχον παρανομες αρπαγες πληθυσμων απο τη φυση ,ειναι λογικο να ειναι μεγαλυτερη .Πρωταθλητης στο gbc ειναι αυτος που δινει οτι περισσοτερο *μπορει* για *τα πουλια* του .Οχι αυτος που πετυχαινει σε δυσκολες ή ευκολες εκτροφες

----------


## οδυσσέας

μιας και ζητησατε και στοιχεια. 

αυτη ειναι η φωτογραφια απο το 2011....


*ramsar*
 *Post subject: Re: ANYTHING YOU HAVNT KEPT OR BRED YET ??*
*Posted: Wed Aug 01, 2012 8:28 pm* 









*Joined: Wed Feb 09, 2011 1:38 pm
Posts: 106*
I have managed to successfully breed bullfinches,goldfinches and canaries and take a lot of birds from my couples every year , and I would also breed successfully waxwings,hawfinches and nightingales...








*Top*

----------


## jk21

Oδυσσεα επειδη ο Δημητρης δεν ειναι εδω για να ανταπαντησει ,θελω οτι φωτο εχεις να αποσταλουν στην ομαδα και να διευκρινιζεις τι εννοεις ,συμφωνα με οσα ειχες γραψει σε προηγουμενο σου ποστ ,δινοντας την δικια σου εκδοχη για την εκτροφη του Δημητρη .Απο κει περα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα αποφασισουμε πως να τα χρησιμοποιησουμε με τον ορθοτερο τροπο .

----------


## jk21

οταν ομως το 2012 βλεπω να λεει οτι εκτρεφει ακομα nightingales (αηδονια )  << I have managed to successfully breed bullfinches,goldfinches and canaries and take a lot of birds from my couples every year , and I would also breed successfully waxwings,hawfinches and *nightingales*...  >> 

μαλλον τα πραγματα ειναι απλα ( αλλα πικρα )  και ισως αυτο να μην ηταν το τελευταιο λαθος του 



που μου ελεγε στα πμ οτι ηταν κατι παλιο ...

ετσι και αλλιως στα σχολια απο οτι βλεπω στο youtube  ως ramsarraven λεει ,μολις πριν 8 μηνες  (ramsar ειναι το user σε αλλα φορουμ )
<< *Ramsar Raven* πριν από 8 μήνες
Ελενη με συγχωρεις πολυ αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου ντροπη να εχεις ενα πουλι και να προσπαθεις να κανεις εκτροφη και στα καναρινια το ιδιο εγινε καποτε ηταν και αυτα αγρια...Αυτα δηλαδη δεν σε πειραζει να τα βλεπεις σε κλουβι παραμονο το αηδονι?Οχι εγω θα εχω και αηδονια και θα﻿ κανω εκτροφη οπως κανουν οι εγγλεζοι πολλες δεκαετιες πριν απο μας  >>


αν μιλαμε για αηδονια ,τι να συζηταμε για πυρρουλες  ....

----------


## jk21

Πριν λιγο εκανα κατι που επρεπε να ειχα κανει εδω και μερες και θεωρω οτι ηταν λαθος μου,γιατι καποια πραγματα θα ειχαν σταματησει πριν ξεκινησουν 

ανετρεξα στα θεματα που ειχε ξεκινησει σε φορουμ στο οποιο συμμετειχα τοσο εγω ,οσο και οι οδυσσεας και γιαννης χαλκιδα που εναντιωθηκανε στο παρων ποστ απεναντι στα οσα ελεγε για την εκτροφη του ο Δημητρης .εκει ως ramsar . δυστυχως λογω δυνατοτητων του χρονου μου ,τοτε δεν παρακολουθουσα αναλυτικα ολα τα θεματα εκεινου του φορουμ και δεν ειχα δει ολες τις στιχομυθιες (ουτε φυσικα ειδα και τωρα ολες τις δημοσιευσεις του ) .Ειδα λοιπον παλινωδιες στα λεγομενα του (πανω κατω τα ηξερα ) που ειχαν δημιουργησει και κει ενταση .Δυστυχως εκ των κανονων δεν μπορω  να δωσω λινκ ,γιατι το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ με το ιδιο αρχικο προθεμα ,διατηρει και εμπορικη επιχειρηση του χωρου .Ομως οσοι ειστε μελη (και ειστε αρκετοι απο εδω και κει ) μπορειτε να ανατρεξετε και να δειτε απο μονοι σας και να βγαλετε τα δικα σας συμπερασματα 

εγω αρκουμε στο οτι η πιο πανω φωτο στην ξενη ιστοσελιδα ,αν και εκει δινετε για το 2012 ,εχει μπει στο ελληνικο φορουμ ως επιτυχια (η ιδια φωτο ) και το 2011

ομως αυτο που κανει ματαιο να γραφω περισσοτερα ,ειναι ενα θεμα για προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης αηδονιων που ανοιξε το 2012 στις 22 απριλιου ,οταν σε μενα σε προσωπικες συνομιλιες πριν λιγες μερες ,μου ελεγε οτι τα αηδονια ηταν μια παλια ιστορια ,που την αποδεχθηκα ως λαθος της ηλικιας του .Δυστυχως το πιο πανω βιντεο μαλλον  δεν ηταν τυχαιο ... 

αν μιλαμε για αηδονια ... τι να συζηταμε για πυρρουλες

----------


## jk21

το θεμα μετα απο αυτες τις εξελιξεις ,διαχωρισθηκε στο συνολο των ποστ που το αφορουσαν ,απο το thread *Αναπαραγωγικές εξελίξεις ιθαγενών 2013.*και θα παραμεινει προσωρινα και μονο on line ,ωστε να ενημερωθουν τα μελη για την εξελιξη που δικαιολογει και την οποια ποινη επιβληθηκε στο μελος Δημητρης10 και αφορουσε την συμπεριφορα του και τις εκφρασεις του σε πιο πανω ποστ 

Η διαχειριση θα εξετασει συντομα συνολικα το θεμα και την οποια επιπλεον πιθανη ποινη χρειαστει να υπαρξει

----------


## οδυσσέας

6 αηδονια οχι 1 και 2. :winky: 




*shilfa*
 *Post subject: Re: Question only for champion breeders..*
*Posted: Sat Jun 11, 2011 8:23 pm* 





NBTMH ASSISTANT





*Joined: Thu Jul 10, 2008 9:24 am
Posts: 2994*
*ramsar wrote:*
This year I have took 9 goldfinches,4 bullfinches and 6 nightingales,and my question is what size and what type of nest want the hawfinches.Please answer in that question and to do not telling other things...

Hi ramsar
I will answer your question in the next couple of days, as soon as I have taken some 'pics.
bob









και χοντρομυτες και κοτσυφια.
*ramsar*
 *Post subject: Re: Livefood debate*
*Posted: Fri Apr 01, 2011 3:01 pm* 









*Joined: Wed Feb 09, 2011 1:38 pm
Posts: 106*
I give live mealworms to my hawfinches, nightingales and blackbirds and they love it..So I am ready to give to my goldfinches and bullfinches also...

----------


## douriakos

jk21 αλλα αντι να τον ειρωνευομαστε και να τον αποπερνουμε ειναι πιο σωστο να του δειξουμε πιο ειναι το σωστο και να μπει στην νοοτροπια του φορουμ οχι να τον αντιμετωπιζουμε σαν δολοφονο..... δουλευω στην ιχθυοσκαλα(ιχθυεμπορος) και καθομαι στο τραπεζι με 5-6 εργατες οδηγους ολη την νυχτα και τους ακουω να συζητανε για το τι επιασε ο καθενας και που το πουλησε και το ποσο καλα κελαιδουσε η πιασμενη καρδερινα που χαρισε στον αλλον, αλλα τι μπορω να τους πω ή να κανω? αμορφωτοι ανθρωποι, χωρις παιδεια αυτο που κανουν δεν το θεωρουν κακο, θεωρειται κατι δεδομενο και οποιος πιασει τα καλυτερα πουλια τον θαυμαζουν κιολας... δηλαδη πρεπει να τους θεωρω φονιαδες και να μην τους μιλαω? δυο τροποι υπαρχουν για να αποπεφθουν τετοια πραγματα ή εμεις να μπορεσουμε να τους εαισθητοποιησουμε με τον τροπο μας και δειχνοντας τους τι ειναι σωστο ή να κανουμε την αναπαραγωγη ειδων οπως η καρδερινα τοσο διαδεδομενη οσο και τα καναρινια γιατι μετα δεν θα αξιζει τον κοπο η αρπαγη της απο την φυση....

----------


## xarhs

εγω ως απλος αναγνωστης εδω αν δεν ηταν ο οδυσσεας τωρα θα ειχα μαυρα μεσανυχτα
. παντως νικο να ξερε.ις μερικοι ανθρωποι δυσκολα αλλαζουν νοοτροπια ειδικα αν καποιες "ιδεες" εχουν γινει τροπος ζωης

----------


## jk21

Νικο κατα αρχην τα τελευταια μου ποστ δεν ειναι ειρωνια ,αλλα οτι απλα διαπιστωσα ,που μπορεις και συ να κανει αν μου ζητησεις και σου στειλω με πμ ,λινκ των δημοσιευσεων του στο αλλο φορουμ (πρεπει να εγγραφεις ) 

Οσο για αυτη την προσπαθεια που λες ,τοσες μερες δεν εκανα με πμ τιποτα αλλο ,απο αυτο που λες .Να καταφερω να τον πεισω να γινει αποδεκτος εδω μεσα χωρις αντιδρασεις απο ολους και να δειξει με τα λεγομενα του ,οτι εχει συμβει η οποια αλλαγη .Πιστεψε με ,καποιοι  απορουσανε με την υπομονη μου .Αν ανατρεξεις σε προηγουμενα ποστ στο παρον θεμα ,οταν με καποια λογια αποδεχθηκε το μινιμουμ ,που θα βοηθουσε στην εδω αποδοχη του και θα εδειχνε μεταμελεια για τα παλια λαθη (που πολλοι ακομα και εδω μεσα εχουν κανει απο μικρο εως μεγαλο βαθμο ) αμεσως μετα κοιταξα με δηλωση μου να τον στηριξω και να σπρωξω τα μελη προς την αποδοχη του .Λιγο πιο κατω ακολουθησαν υβρεις παροτι την προειδοποιηση μου και οταν μιλησα πια για τιμωρια ,ακολουθησαν και αλλα δυο ποστ τα οποια απλα βγηκαν υπο συντονισμο .Να σαι σιγουρος οτι αν το φορουμ εχει ακομα κατι να προσφερει και σε αυτον και σε ολους οσους λες ,το κανει εδω και καιρο ,αφου εχουμε επιλεξει ,εκτος του lounge cafe οπου βαζουμε προσωπικα δεδομενα των μελων μας (φωτο ) ολα τα αλλα μερη του φορουμ να ειναι φανερα για αναγνωση για τους επισκεπτες .Δεν  ειναι ετσι σε αλλους διαδικτυακους χωρους και αν οχι σε ολους ,σιγουρα στους περισσοτερους για πτηνα.Περα απο αυτο ,το φορουμ ηδη εχει δειξει τη μεγαλη του αγκαλια ! δεν εχει ομως στους σκοπους του ,να προβαλλει αν οχι ψευτικες ,αμφιλεγομενες αναπαραγωγικες προσπαθιες ειδων σπανιων για το ελληνικο φυσικο περιβαλλον 

θα ηθελα να ξανατονισω την προσωπικη μου θεση .Οι κανονες αποδεχονται καθε προσπαθεια νομιμης εκτροφης ειδων γεννημενων σε κλουβι .Προσωπικα για ειδη που η εκτροφη δεν ειναι διαδεδομενη ,δεν καιγομαι καθολου να δημιουργηθει εκτροφη στην ελλαδα .Δεν θεωρω οτι υπαρχει αναγκη εκτροφης ουτε αηδονιου ,ουτε χονδρομυτη ,ουτε πυρρουλα ,αλλα απλα αποδεχομαι οποια υπαρχει ηδη δημιουργημενη με πουλια που πραγματικα εχουν γεννηθει στην αιχμαλωσια και οχι απο προσφατα πιασμενους γονεις ,αλλα απο πραγματικης εκτροφης ,που καλως  ή κακως καποια στιγμη ξεκινησε στο εξωτερικο και ηρθε και εδω μεσω γεννητορων 

την εκτροφη της καρδερινας κυριως ,αντε και του φλωρου ,την αποδεχομαι (την πραγματικη ) και την στηριζω ,γιατι ειναι ηδη υπαρκτη εδω και καιρο ,με πουλια που δυσκολα η θεση τους ειναι ξανα εκει εξω ,απλα δεν ειναι ακομα σταθεροποιημενη .Αν ηταν εντελως περιστασιακη ,δεν θα την δεχομουν ουτε αυτη και θα ηθελα ολες τις καρδερινες εκει που πραγματικα ειναι πιο ευτυχισμενες .Πανω στα νεραγκαθα ,στα γαιδουραγκαθα ,τις ελιες και τα πευκα ! Να πετουν κυματιστα πανω απο τους αγρους !

Παντα δεχομουνα με ανοιχτη αγκαλια καθε παιδι που ειναι σε λαθος δρομο και εχω ξοδεψει προσωπικο χρονο σε αυτο το σκοπο και καποια παιδια εδω μεσα το ξερουν ! 

Τον λιθο ειμαι ο τελευταιος που θα τον σηκωσω .... αλλα θυμησου τι ειπε στο τελος ... << πηγαινε  και μηκετι αμαρτανε  >> , οχι αφηστε τον να συνεχιζει να κανει τα ιδια και να υπερηφανευται για αυτο !

----------


## antonispahn

> Αντωνη σου απαντω ,αν και δεν ξερω ποια ποστ θα μεινουν και ποια θα φυγουν ωστε να καθαρισει το θεμα απο τα off topic .θα γινει παντως συντομα 
> 
> το θεμα μας δεν ειναι ποια ειναι δυσκολη και ποια ευκολη εκτροφη .Το θεμα μας πανω απο ολα σε αυτο το φορουμ ειναι να ειναι εκτροφη με πουλια γεννημενα σε αιχμαλωσια και αν μαλιστα σε ενα τοπο ,ακομα και μια ευκολη ισως εκτροφη ,ξεκινα με πουλια σπανια για τον τοπο εκεινο (στη φυση ) η ευαισθησια μας σε τυχον παρανομες αρπαγες πληθυσμων απο τη φυση ,ειναι λογικο να ειναι μεγαλυτερη .Πρωταθλητης στο gbc ειναι αυτος που δινει οτι περισσοτερο *μπορει* για *τα πουλια* του .Οχι αυτος που πετυχαινει σε δυσκολες ή ευκολες εκτροφες


Καλημερα Δημητρη, γενικα συμφωνω μαζι σου τα φορουμ πρωρτιστος ειναι για την δημηουργια σωστης κουλτουρας, ανταλλαγης αποψεων, δημηουργιας φιλικων σχεσεων μεταξυ ανθρωπων με κοινα ενδιαφεροντα και για συμβουλες απο εμπειρους σε ποιο απειρους εκτροφεις. Τα αλλα τα αφηνουμε στους διαγωνισμους. απλα κατεθεσα την Αγγλικη εμπειρια.Στο τελος της ημερας ενα πουλακι που για σενα δεν λεει τιποτα για μενα μπορει να εχει ανεκτιμητη αξια για τον α η β λογο, και το αντιστροφο φυσικα για να μην υπαρχει παρεξηγηση.                                                                                                                                                                                 Μα αρεσει ο τιτλος θα σας πειρε πολλη ωρα να ξεδιαλεξετε τα ποστ

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως ή ευτυχως δεν ηταν δυσκολο .Ενα πολυ καλο thread ,απο ενα σημειο και μετα *και με δικια μου σημαντικη ευθυνη* οπως αποδειχθηκε εκ των πραγματων ,εξελιχθηκε σε ανουσιες αντιμαχιες .Ελπιζω το αλλο αρχικο thread να εχει τη συνεχεια που του αξιζει 

ο τιτλος δεν ξερω αν ειναι ο πιο σωστος ,γιατι ειναι δυσκολο σε καποιον που δεν εχει ξεκινησει ενα θεμα ,να δωσει τιτλο δικαιο σε αυτο το θεμα .Ειναι απλα μια διαχειριστικη κινηση με καλη προθεση και ελπιζω δικαια

----------

